# Post the Opinions & Predictions of other Pro Fighters & Trainers here



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Preferably recent ones, because we could dig back years and years listening to fighters say different things, no real point to it.

*JMM* (all different versions of the same breakdown):

http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-pacquiao-very-dangerous-mayweather--87709
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...t-mayweather-according-to-juan-manuel-marquez
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...quez-analyzes-Mayweather-Pacquiao-in-his-show

*Nacho Beristain:*

http://sports.inquirer.net/174109/marquez-trainer-picks-pacquiao-over-mayweather

*Hatton:*

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...o/84894-ricky-hatton-mayweather-edge-pacquiao

*Hopkins:*






*Malignaggi:*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I won't click on that video of Malignaggi licking Floyd's ass. Man I hate it when he does that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nacho Update:

http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-pacquiao-45-shot-beat-mayweather--87854



Brownies said:


> I won't click on that video of Malignaggi licking Floyd's ass. Man I hate it when he does that.


He was actually pretty tame there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-warns-pacquiao-avoid-jose-luis-castillo-fate--87893


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Scully:

http://www.boxingscene.com/scully-pacquiao-lot-meaner-with-mayweather--87903


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyone picks Mayweather basically. This is even more one sided than Lewis vs Tyson, anyone who knew anything knew Lewis would pummel him but so many in boxing gave Tyson a shot. It's interesting. Hopkins said Mayweather picks him apart after 6.

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19427.html

If Pacquiao wins this it's one of the biggest upsets in the sport if these predictions are any indication - Nacho's 45% chance is by FAR the most pro-Pacquiao prediction I've read


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

do i need to watch all of these videos? why just sum it up and just quote what they said regarding this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> do i need to watch all of these videos? why just sum it up and just quote what they said regarding this fight.


the only one that's really worth watching is the Steve Forbes one. He goes more in depth about sparring both of them


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the only one that's really worth watching is the Steve Forbes one. He goes more in depth about sparring both of them


saw that yesterday. he's leaning towards pacquiao due to power against floyd's accuracy. heck i'd pick bogo's analysis over these fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> saw that yesterday. he's leaning towards pacquiao due to power against floyd's accuracy. heck i'd pick bogo's analysis over these fighters.


lol well I just wanted to hear more of what each guy does well and things we wouldn't know about unless we experienced it first hand. A very common theme is former fighters and sparring partners talking about Floyd's power


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

"The first 5 or 6 rounds, it's going to be a back and fourth fight because of Pacquiao's aggression. But Pacquiao is not the best defensive fighter. Mayweather is going to sharp shoot, and not only is Mayweather going to fight back when he needs to, but after that 6th round, it's done," stated future Hall of Famer Bernard Hopkins.

"Hey, listen, there will be people that's so upset because they charging people money, they are going to be so upset because in the second half, it somehow turned into such easy work that they are going to feel like there was some type of corruption or foul play or pollution in the air. They are gonna make up all kinds of excuses (laughing). I believe the second half of these 12 rounds gonna be target practice for Floyd. And it's going to be a situation where, is he putting a show on just so people can get their monies worth or is it just that easy. That's my bold statement and I stick by it, now let's wait 8 to 9 weeks and see what happens,"










I'd say out of all the pros, besides emmanuel who made it a point to duck Floyd for 6 years, Bernard has the most faith in Floyd's abilities. Wouldn't you agree @bballchump11

He doesn't even bother to give a politically correct balanced view to appease the media. I can respect that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lewis:

http://sports.inquirer.net/174497/h...-edge-over-mayweather-says-boxing-champ-lewis


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "The first 5 or 6 rounds, it's going to be a back and fourth fight because of Pacquiao's aggression. But Pacquiao is not the best defensive fighter. Mayweather is going to sharp shoot, and not only is Mayweather going to fight back when he needs to, but after that 6th round, it's done," stated future Hall of Famer Bernard Hopkins.
> 
> "Hey, listen, there will be people that's so upset because they charging people money, they are going to be so upset because in the second half, it somehow turned into such easy work that they are going to feel like there was some type of corruption or foul play or pollution in the air. They are gonna make up all kinds of excuses (laughing). I believe the second half of these 12 rounds gonna be target practice for Floyd. And it's going to be a situation where, is he putting a show on just so people can get their monies worth or is it just that easy. That's my bold statement and I stick by it, now let's wait 8 to 9 weeks and see what happens,"
> 
> ...


Hopkins knows just like I do that this fight is a horrible style matchup for Manny. Its clear as day. Floyd is going to pick him apart on the outside. Prepare to see a world class jab come May 2nd. Floyd is going to neutralize Manny's right hand from the very start.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Hopkins knows just like I do that this fight is a horrible style matchup for Manny. Its clear as day. Floyd is going to pick him apart on the outside. Prepare to see a world class jab come May 2nd. Floyd is going to neutralize *Manny's right hand* from the very start.


What right hand?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> What right hand?


Exactly!! The right hand that Bogo and everyone keeps talking about. I could be wrong bc I have before but Floyd treats Manny no different than he treated Marquez in my honest opinion. I see him dominating the fight at long rang. Like Roger alway says, "YOU NEED A JAB TO EVEN HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST MY NEPHEW." Manny doesn't have that and Floyd will lower his output and I predict he will throw more punches than Manny in this fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Exactly!! The right hand that Bogo and everyone keeps talking about. I could be wrong bc I have before but Floyd treats Manny no different than he treated Marquez in my honest opinion. I see him dominating the fight at long rang. Like Roger alway says, "YOU NEED A JAB TO EVEN HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST MY NEPHEW." Manny doesn't have that and Floyd will lower his output and* I predict he will throw more punches than Manny in this fight.*


Whoa, that's bold. Floyd is unquestionably a more stylistic nightmare for Marquez than Pac, though, but the lack of jab was always going to be a factor that hurt Pac.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Exactly!! The right hand that Bogo and everyone keeps talking about. I could be wrong bc I have before but Floyd treats Manny no different than he treated Marquez in my honest opinion. I see him dominating the fight at long rang. Like Roger alway says, "YOU NEED A JAB TO EVEN HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST MY NEPHEW." Manny doesn't have that and Floyd will lower his output and I predict he will throw more punches than Manny in this fight.


1. I don't think much of Manny's right hand.
2. An orthodox jab is what they're talking about. A southpaw jab will never work the same way because the angle is off. A southpaw would never use a jab the way Cotto and Oscar did to their advantage.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 1. I don't think much of Manny's right hand.
> 2. An orthodox jab is what they're talking about. A southpaw jab will never work the same way because the angle is off. A southpaw would never use a jab the way Cotto and Oscar did to their advantage.


Ask Winky about that angle?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Ask Winky about that angle?


Winky had a great southpaw jab but not the type that would give Floyd problems IMO. It was a hard stiff jab but with his feet, it was not one that would corral you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "The first 5 or 6 rounds, it's going to be a back and fourth fight because of Pacquiao's aggression. But Pacquiao is not the best defensive fighter. Mayweather is going to sharp shoot, and not only is Mayweather going to fight back when he needs to, but after that 6th round, it's done," stated future Hall of Famer Bernard Hopkins.
> 
> "Hey, listen, there will be people that's so upset because they charging people money, they are going to be so upset because in the second half, it somehow turned into such easy work that they are going to feel like there was some type of corruption or foul play or pollution in the air. They are gonna make up all kinds of excuses (laughing). I believe the second half of these 12 rounds gonna be target practice for Floyd. And it's going to be a situation where, is he putting a show on just so people can get their monies worth or is it just that easy. That's my bold statement and I stick by it, now let's wait 8 to 9 weeks and see what happens,"
> 
> ...


dang that is pretty bold and probably accurate too


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "The first 5 or 6 rounds, it's going to be a back and fourth fight because of Pacquiao's aggression. But Pacquiao is not the best defensive fighter. Mayweather is going to sharp shoot, and not only is Mayweather going to fight back when he needs to, but after that 6th round, it's done," stated future Hall of Famer Bernard Hopkins.
> 
> "Hey, listen, there will be people that's so upset because they charging people money, they are going to be so upset because in the second half, it somehow turned into such easy work that they are going to feel like there was some type of corruption or foul play or pollution in the air. They are gonna make up all kinds of excuses (laughing). I believe the second half of these 12 rounds gonna be target practice for Floyd. And it's going to be a situation where, is he putting a show on just so people can get their monies worth or is it just that easy. That's my bold statement and I stick by it, now let's wait 8 to 9 weeks and see what happens,"
> 
> ...


if you believe in hopkins assessment of the fight there is no reason to bet floyd at the open because you will have pletny of opportunities to buy him much cheaper in live betting somewhere during the first six rounds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Naazim:

http://www.boxingscene.com/naazim-says-mayweather-pacquiao-too-close-call--82613
http://www.sportsnews24.com/boxing-...he-beats-pacquiao-says-naazim-richardson/5420


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'd say out of all the pros, besides emmanuel who made it a point to duck Floyd for 6 years, Bernard has the most faith in Floyd's abilities.


Because Hopkins' style is similar in many ways, their philosophy is the same, take away what their opponent has, frustrate, defend, move around. It is no surprise that Hopkins is going to go for the guy whose style so resembled his own. I'm not saying he's wrong, I'm just saying his very one-sided opinion is not a surprise


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i envision Manny getting caught with some check hooks. Manny loves the 1-2s and 1-1-2s. Once Floyd get that range and timing, he will start clocking manny coming it or neutralize Manny's aggression. If Floyd takes away Manny's jab, it is done. Over.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with Hopkins. I think Manny will start well and trouble Floyd with his speed and angles and just being a bit unorthadox but but 5-6 Floyd will have adapted and take over the fight.

If Pacquaio is gonna win I think he needs to be prepared for the adaption and switch gameplan himself. Whether he can do that remains to be seen.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Naazim:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/naazim-says-mayweather-pacquiao-too-close-call--82613
> http://www.sportsnews24.com/boxing-...he-beats-pacquiao-says-naazim-richardson/5420


Interesting what he said about Margarito v PBF


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zab:





Duran:





Tim:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin Fortune: Talks Alex Ariza and Floyd/Pac

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-justin-fortune-talks-mayweather-vs-pacquiao--88047


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Justin Fortune: Talks Alex Ariza and Floyd/Pac
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/video-justin-fortune-talks-mayweather-vs-pacquiao--88047


Nice interview, thanks man.

Mind posting it in the training thread? Pertinent imo.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nice interview, thanks man.
> 
> Mind posting it in the training thread? Pertinent imo.


Sure thing

More on Hatton:





PWill


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

From Boxing News

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/10-...r-out-of-floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao/


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Donaire: http://www.boxingscene.com/donaire-pacquiao-able-catch-mayweather--88051

Hmmm his dad's name is Dodong? now where have I heard that name before :deal


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Donaire: http://www.boxingscene.com/donaire-pacquiao-able-catch-mayweather--88051
> 
> Hmmm his dad's name is Dodong? now where have I heard that name before :deal


It's sort of a common nickname in the Philippines.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

You mofo's haven't uploaded any Roger Mayweather videos. Shame on you all!!








 "He is going to get knocked out. It ain't going to go past six rounds. I don't think so. He's going to hit him in the jaw - boom. He's going to hit him in the head - boom. He's going to knock his ass down - boom. I'll tell [the referee] don't count too soon so he can get another ass-whooping. There won't be no rematch,"


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Chatty said:


> From Boxing News
> 
> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/10-...r-out-of-floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao/


LOL @ Sergio Mora insinuating that Manny was on the juice with his comments.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Manny should be a 5/1 underdog here, nobody, including myself, is picking him. 116-112 is my guess, and I agree 100% with Richardson about Margarito giving Floyd pure hell, that would have been a 50/50 fight if Floyd wouldn't have ducked him, he had the perfect style and freakish size to maul Floyd.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, he is a promoter






http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...will-smoke-manny-pacquiao-will-bet-16-million

When it comes to the Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao showdown, rapper 50 Cent is pretty confident as to who is going to come out victorious. So confident, in fact, that he's going to put a nice chunk of change on the fight.

50 Cent discussed the upcoming bout during a recent interview on _The Breakfast Club_ on New York's Power 105.1, and he nonchalantly revealed how much money he's willing to risk on it.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...-mayweather-trade-punches-pacquiao-mike-tyson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/sugar-ray-leonard-breaks-down-mayweather-pacquiao--88135


> *Sugar Ray Leonard Breaks Down Mayweather-Pacquiao*
> 
> By Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> ...


of course leonard would find a way to make it about himself lol


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

"Pacquaio has a shot because his promoter Bob Arum is promoting it"

Jesse Reid saying Arum may tap up the judges?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

megavolt said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/sugar-ray-leonard-breaks-down-mayweather-pacquiao--88135
> 
> of course leonard would find a way to make it about himself lol


Always!! In every situation.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mosley predicts Mayweather will out-point Pacquiao

_The 43-year-old Mosley believes Mayweather will win a decision, though he didnâ€™t seem married to that prediction when he_
_offered it during a FOX Sports Live telecast earlier this week.
_
_â€œItâ€™s kind of hard to say,â€ Mosley said. â€œBut right now Iâ€™ve been sticking with Mayweather. I think Mayweather has the_
_advantage only because of [what] both guys have in common with [Juan Manuel] Marquez. Marquez knocked Pacquiao out_
_and Mayweather had a fairly easy time with Marquez, moving and evading punches.â€

__Mosley also thinks Mayweather might surprise Pacquiao with his power.
_
_â€œThe better technician will be Floyd Mayweather,â€ Mosley said. â€œAnd Mayweather has been fighting a lot more on the inside,_
_and throwing harder shots. And I donâ€™t think people realize that Mayweather does have a little bit of power. Manny Pacquiao_
_is the better fighter, meaning heâ€™s a fighter.â€

__â€œI think it goes 12 rounds,â€ Mosley said. â€œI think Mayweatherâ€™s going to out-point Pacquiao by moving, evading punches,_
_and being able to do combinatons and stuff like that.â€_


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Well, he is a promoter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did 50 sell vitamin water for? 1.6 mil aint nuthin to him


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


interesting first thing he mentions is Floyd's speed. Floyd didn't look particularly fast when Robert fought him



thehook13 said:


>


Everyone's hero Mike Tyson didn't give that prediction enough thought time.

JUAN employs a Mayweatheresque volume the times he beat emmanuel


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

@Bogotazo, since you consolidating everything in the original post, you think it's also cool to have an ever updating tally on how many picks both men have?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> @Bogotazo, since you consolidating everything in the original post, you think it's also cool to have an ever updating tally on how many picks both men have?


That would be a cool idea. I'll get it running at some point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mutual Sparring Partner of Pacquiao and Floyd






He sparred Pacquiao for Marquez 2
When you spar Floyd, it's a different level. It feels like you're *fighting*
He sparred Manny 8 times and known Floyd for 10 years
He never seen Pacquiao get hurt in sparring
Pacquiao is very open and his offense is his defense throwing a lot of punches
Floyd dominates after a figuring Manny out
He says both of them hit just as hard and both can put you down if they hit you with the right punch
Emphasizes that Floyd waits for you and when he does, he hits hard


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


The version Cotto fought for sure. I think Pac has slowed down so much that Cotto with Roach now could take Pac if they actual fought.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The great Beetlejuice's pick:

https://vine.co/v/OqQQMDgE3zY


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Corley saying Manny can't lead with his left hand; that he has to plant first if he wants to do the stutter every bodyalready knows about. Not sure I agree, Pac leaps with surprise into his left at times.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a fan of the word rape, but here


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/86171-tarver-warns-mayweather-pacquiao


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Not a fan of the word rape, but here


i will never forget vargas picking tito over winky because he was so wrong and this after having been in the ring with both of them. he was all but guaranteeing a trinidad win

something on the lines of wright wouldnt have anything to keep tito off of him


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i will never forget vargas picking tito over winky because he was so wrong and this after having been in the ring with both of them. he was all but guaranteeing a trinidad win
> 
> something on the lines of wright wouldnt have anything to keep tito off of him


Vargas picked tito bc he was able to beat winky and he was knocked around by tito.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Vargas picked tito bc he was able to beat winky and he was knocked around by tito.


did you personally ask fernando vargas this to come up with your conclusion or is this simply conjecture on your part?

hatton is picking mayweather over pacquioa and there is absolutely zero doubt on who ricky performed better against

he was at least competitive with floyd before running face-first into a post in the 10th round where as he absolutely destroyed by paq in two rounds

ktfo...cold


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/guerrero-mayweather-pacquiao-pickem-fight--88251


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Paulie M speaks on the match up regarding Floyd's body shots.






Deontay Wilder


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mutual Sparring Partner of Pacquiao and Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how the most in depth analysis is done by a dude that barely speaks english and is a nobody lol.

PS Dontae was pissing me off how he kept putting words in that dudes mouth :verysad, he is usually decent at interviewing but whenever it comes to pac he drops to Ellie Seckbachs level with his fishing for answers lol.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Funny how the most in depth analysis is done by a dude that barely speaks english and is a nobody lol.
> 
> PS Dontae was pissing me off how he kept putting words in that dudes mouth :verysad, he is usually decent at interviewing but whenever it comes to pac he drops to Ellie Seckbachs level with his fishing for answers lol.


most surprising part was hearing him say FLoyd is the more explosive of the two, and that emmanuel punches wide


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> most surprising part was hearing him say FLoyd is the more explosive of the two, and that emmanuel punches wide


You lapped that s**t up!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You lapped that s**t up!


You could say that.

In my mind when explosive is mentioned I think of speed + power.

IDK if homie in the video was referring to Floyd responding faster


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You could say that.
> 
> In my mind when explosive is mentioned I think of speed + power.
> 
> IDK if homie in the video was referring to Floyd responding faster


Maybe he means that Floyds punches tend to come at unexpected times, you think he's going backward and then he moves very suddenly into an offensive position and throws a fast, crisp right.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Maybe he means that Floyds punches tend to come at unexpected times, you think he's going backward and then he moves very suddenly into an offensive position and throws a fast, crisp right.


Floyd defly got more snap


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Ellie sucking on Spence's balls big time there


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


NOOOoOO!


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

Both Fighters at the pres con are cool. Mayweather shown good attitude there


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

light_box said:


> Both Fighters at the pres con are cool. Mayweather shown good attitude there


Yea i was surprised, he came off as the humble one tbh. Seemed pretty nervous though imo. Pac came off condescending in a Holyfield kind of my god makes me better than you kind of way.:lol:


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


This is how I know Roach doesn't know shit about this fight. He's always going on about how he thinks Floyd is in love with his defense and will just be content to dodge punches. He has said this for years. Floyd ups output against all southpaws, this will be no different. Floyd will be looking to get off first as well. Go back to FNF you drunk lush.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Erik "the gangster", "GGG" Morales

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-erik-morales-sides-with-pacquiao-over-maweather--88388


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> This is how I know Roach doesn't know shit about this fight. He's always going on about how he thinks Floyd is in love with his defense and will just be content to dodge punches. He has said this for years. Floyd ups output against all southpaws, this will be no different. Floyd will be looking to get off first as well. Go back to FNF you drunk lush.


You think Roach doesn't know what he's doing? The only reason he says all that over and over is to get into Floyd's head and make him do the opposite, which is what he wants. How can you take every quote he says literally? It's all mind games, he's very good at it


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You think Roach doesn't know what he's doing? The only reason he says all that over and over is to get into Floyd's head and make him do the opposite, which is what he wants. How can you take every quote he says literally? It's all mind games, he's very good at it


*sheepish grin* I meant Atlus, not Roach. My bad on having the wrong name.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> *sheepish grin* I meant Atlus, not Roach. My bad on having the wrong name.


I was also wondering why you commented on an atlas video while talking about roach. :lol:


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I find it amusing how people keep talking about how Floyd fights southpaws, like Pac is nothing special. He'll probably end up as the GOAT southpaw by the time he's done, and comparing him to the likes of Judah is about as valid as comparing Floyd to Broner or even Algieri based on superficial similarities in style. Floyd would still have problems if Pac was a righty, it's his other qualities that set him apart from anyone Floyd has faced (and of course, vice versa).


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I find it amusing how people keep talking about how Floyd fights southpaws, like Pac is nothing special. He'll probably end up as the GOAT southpaw by the time he's done, and comparing him to the likes of Judah is about as valid as comparing Floyd to Broner or even Algieri based on superficial similarities in style. Floyd would still have problems if Pac was a righty, it's his other qualities that set him apart from anyone Floyd has faced (and of course, vice versa).


better than whitaker?

no.

what flomos dont or will not understand is that marcos maidaina was, is and always will be a b-level fighter. and for floyd to have struggled so badly in the first fight and to run in the second instead of holding the center of the ring and getting off on marcos like he did against corrales, gatti, dlh and mosely just shows how much he has faded.

truly amazing that people cant comprehend this.

marcos fuken maidana who was completely shut out by devon alexander and has yet to beat an a-list fighter


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> better than whitaker?
> 
> no.
> 
> ...


This is it! Marcos Maidana is so average, he's been elevated to something special by Mayweather's camp and his fans because he gave Floyd such a tough fight in the 1st one. He has never beaten a good welterweight, shut out by Alexander and couldn't get glass-jawed Amir out of there at 140.

People are in for a rude awakening


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> This is it! Marcos Maidana is so average, he's been elevated to something special by Mayweather's camp and his fans because he gave Floyd such a tough fight in the 1st one. He has never beaten a good welterweight, shut out by Alexander and couldn't get glass-jawed Amir out of there at 140.
> 
> People are in for a rude awakening


I would call Maidana a pressure fighter, Manny is someone that swarms. I do believe that there is a difference between the two and how they get close to their opponent. One works behind a jab, the other, not so much. Not to mention that Maidana was like 3 weight classes above Floyd and knows how to cut off a ring somewhat while swinging for the moon with his punches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Morales

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-erik-morales-sides-with-pacquiao-over-maweather--88388


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

Lomachenko





Translation:
Iâ€™m very much rooting for Pacquiao.

Heâ€™s closer to me in terms of his humanity. The way he acts in public, the way he elevates himself, if you could even say that he elevates as heâ€™s very humble, good natured, has done many good things (back home in the Philippines). Heâ€™s a politician, and looks like a politician with a good head on his shoulders, so I like him more.

Butâ€¦ I think that Mayweather will win. Again, letâ€™s remember the fight with Maidana. Well, what did Mayweather show us? He showed us defense and the occasional counter-attack. He didnâ€™t show any initiative, didnâ€™t attack first, always going off his counter-attack. Of course itâ€™s his business how he chooses to box but the people didnâ€™t like it. I think that he broke that fight in terms of flair and excitement, if he only was a bit more active it would have been a different fight, I think it would have been more exciting.

If he chooses the same tactic with Pacquiao, just focus on defense and show us fancy slips and parries, and run around for 12 rounds, scoring points with his counter-attacks, then he will achieve victory.

Again, this is how I see it.

Credit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/2yt23f/_/%5B


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM:






paging @Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> JMM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On it. I'll summarize his statements.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

oh crap i didn't realize it was 10 minutes long my bad :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> JMM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Says he's glad to see the fight because Manny was at one time pound for pound #1 as Floyd is, and their legacies would be incomplete otherwise.

-Says Floyd has the style to beat Manny, but that he hasn't fought opponents with Manny's style, lots of speed and power, lots of force in his punches and legs, lots of changes in direction. Each fighter has the "medicine" to solve the other style. But he gives Floyd's style the edge.

-Says Pacquiao's style of aggression isn't one that's going to cause Floyd a lot of damage. Looking at Maidana, he stayed on him, pressured him, threw tons of punches, mid-range combinations, and even he couldn't hurt him. Pacquiao doesn't have that. Pacquiao has to pressure but we've seen him hit a lot of air and get desperate when fighters move on him, which is the style Floyd has. On the other hand, he can't recall Floyd fighting an opponent with a style like Manny's. Having fought both, Floyd seems to have the better style to beat Manny.

-Punching power is indeed fundamental in this fight, but it's very difficult to penetrate Floyd's guard. We have to see if Manny is prepared to anticipate Floyd's counters and then counter them himself. It's also a strategy game, a battle of the corners, it should be very interesting. We should see some exciting exchanges, but also some boring rounds, because we know Floyd's style might lend itself to that.

-The corners always play an important role. Roach is a great trainer, but so is Floyd Sr.. The most important thing though is the two fighters in the ring, what you yourself can analyze, because you don't always listen to the corner, and use your own experiences from past fights doing what you do the best.

-Floyd has the style to beat Manny but can't get into exchanges, standing in front of him, and I think his corner knows that, because he can end up getting KO'd. Going to the ropes, defending, and waiting for Manny to hesitate and taking that opportunity to throw and penetrate Manny's guard. But the ring is a battle of intelligence and I think Floyd is the more intelligent fighter.

-We know both fighters are practically on their way out, they're not at their best.

-Thinks the fight will break all the financial records.

-JMM isn't sure if he returns yet, seeing if his knee heals, seeing how he feels physically, and would love to return to the ring personally, but the most important thing is taking care of himself. Also talks about training lots of young talent with the capacity to be champions, and might open a gym of his own down the line.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> oh crap i didn't realize it was 10 minutes long my bad :lol:


Don't apologize, had to be done.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> -Says Pacquiao's style of aggression isn't one that's going to cause Floyd a lot of damage. Looking at Maidana, he stayed on him, pressured him, threw tons of punches, mid-range combinations, and even he couldn't hurt him. Pacquiao doesn't have that. Pacquiao has to pressure but we've seen him hit a lot of air and get desperate when fighters move on him, which is the style Floyd has.


the most intelligent statement I heard a fighter say so far concerning this fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Morales
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/video-erik-morales-sides-with-pacquiao-over-maweather--88388


HAHAH! Morales is a fucking badass. (Paraphrasing)

"You beat Pacquiao, why don't you think Mayweather can?"
"I'm Mexican, I'm stronger fighting style."

:cheers


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> -Says he's glad to see the fight because Manny was at one time pound for pound #1 as Floyd is, and their legacies would be incomplete otherwise.
> 
> -Says Floyd has the style to beat Manny, but that he hasn't fought opponents with Manny's style, lots of speed and power, lots of force in his punches and legs, lots of changes in direction. Each fighter has the "medicine" to solve the other style. But he gives Floyd's style the edge.
> 
> ...


JMM >>>


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH! Morales is a fucking badass. (Paraphrasing)
> 
> "You beat Pacquiao, why don't you think Mayweather can?"
> "I'm Mexican, I'm stronger fighting style."
> ...


the best Mexican didn't fare so well when faced with one of the greatest slique representative of all timez


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the best Mexican didn't fare so well when faced with one of the greatest slique representative of all timez


He was how WK describes Mayweather in that he could be anything he has to be in order to win. The most underrated aspect of his make-up - at least by today's fans - was his ability to fight on the inside. He was one of the best technical infighters ever, and he got the better of it there the vast majority of the time. Combine that with his ATG jab, lateral movement and freakish instinct-n-reflexive based defensive upperbody movement and it was absolute hell for the Mexican, who was admittedly running a quart low by that point as Philly Shell master George Benton put it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He was how WK describes Mayweather in that he could be anything he has to be in order to win. The most underrated aspect of his make-up - at least by today's fans - was his ability to fight on the inside. He was one of the best technical infighters ever, and he got the better of it there the vast majority of the time. Combine that with his ATG jab, lateral movement and freakish instinct-n-reflexive based defensive upperbody movement and it was absolute hell for the Mexican, who was admittedly running a quart low by that point as Philly Shell master George Benton put it.


You understand my reference:deal

matter a fact mr 'Mexican stronger fighting style' himself got clowned by a *mediocre* slique fighter:conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Daniel Gaele

"I think Mayweather will be too skilful and hard to hit for Pacquiao but I am a Pacquiao fan so I hope he can do it."

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?61809-Live-Q-amp-A-with-Daniel-Geale-Sunday-15-March-8pm-Sydney-time/page2


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You understand my reference:deal
> 
> matter a fact mr 'Mexican stronger fighting style' himself got clowned by a *mediocre* slique fighter:conf


Yeah, knew exactly where you were going with it but I don't feel losing to Whitaker - who has a legit shout for #TBE on film IMO - in 1993 really hurts his standing too much. It was probably the most important fight of the decade, but Chavez is still one of the most skilled fighters of all-time and almost inarguably to me, the best that Mexico's produced. He had every component necessary to be an ATG technical pressure fighter and he was P4P the best body puncher of all-time for my money. I actually feel he was better than Robearto(e) in dealing with movers despite his lesser foot speed. @Bogotazo knows well how I feel about it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>












:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the best Mexican didn't fare so well when faced with one of the greatest slique representative of all timez


Morales should know better after what Zahir did to him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/mike-tyson-mayweather-hit-hurt-more-ever--88552


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


he thinks Floyd chose to make it hard vs Marcos:conf


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he thinks Floyd chose to make it hard vs Marcos:conf


Alex Ariza thought the same thing.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-t-follow-floyd-walk-into-shots--88590

ROACH: Pac can't follow Floyd and walk into shots.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ray-mancini-pacquiao-bad-style-floyd-mayweather--88608


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/ray-mancini-pacquiao-bad-style-floyd-mayweather--88608


Holy shit. Finally a fighter sees what I've been seeing.

"The other side of it is, Pacquiao is a bad style for Mayweather because *Mayweather likes to lean to his right and Pacquiao doesnâ€™t fight like a traditional southpaw, he does things backwards. Pacquiao moves to his left and so is his straight left hand. Mayweather bends his body right in line for a left hand.* It will be an interesting fight, I think Pacquiao will make him fight right from the jump and it will be interesting to see what happens."

Both guys like to do things backwards at times, I want to see how they move from the first bell.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

TRAINER DERRICK JAMES TALKS MAYWEATHER VS. PACQUIAO: "I TRAINED WITH FLOYD...HE KNOCKED OUT A SUPER MIDDLEWEIGHT"
http://fighthype.com/news/article19739.html



> *PC: We will break down Mayweather-Pacquiao as it gets closer, but just your thoughts in general of the big fight finally happening. *
> 
> DJ: I think it's a good thing because I'm tired of everybody talking about how Floyd Mayweather is afraid of this guy. I trained with Floyd years ago and I fought at 168 and he was fighting at 130. He was sparring a guy that was a super middleweight and knocked him out. He knocked out a super middleweight. I have seen him spar bigger guys, so to say he is afraid of a guy his size or smaller just bothers me coming from people who have never boxed...and that's okay. And it's okay to give your perspective on it and that's okay too, but now I'm happy that it's happening and it will be great for the sport. Everybody knows these guys by one name, Floyd and Manny. When you get to that level when everyone knows who you are and you guys come together to fight, it's great for the sport. Vegas is going to be on fire. So it's going to be good.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Holy shit. Finally a fighter sees what I've been seeing.
> 
> "The other side of it is, Pacquiao is a bad style for Mayweather because *Mayweather likes to lean to his right and Pacquiao doesnâ€™t fight like a traditional southpaw, he does things backwards. Pacquiao moves to his left and so is his straight left hand. Mayweather bends his body right in line for a left hand.* It will be an interesting fight, I think Pacquiao will make him fight right from the jump and it will be interesting to see what happens."
> 
> Both guys like to do things backwards at times, I want to see how they move from the first bell.


Ray Mancini absolutely knows boxing. I love to hear his interviews and opinions on subjects.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Ray Mancini absolutely knows boxing. I love to hear his interviews and opinions on subjects.


Agreed.. Although it sounds like RM is expecting his to use the shoulder roll which we know he won't, he will fight with a high guard right off the opening bell.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Man, everytime I meditate and project my understanding of both fighters into a fight, I just see Manny's eyes closed as Floyd's right sinks into his cheek bones and cranium over and over again.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd is levels below Finito, obviously, but can we really blame him for that?!





Hands of Iron said:


> Chavez is still one of the most skilled fighters of all-time and* almost* inarguably to me, the best that Mexico's produced.


The key word is "almost".


> Top three favorite fighters?
> 
> Floyd Mayweather: "*Ricardo Lopez*, Aaron Pryor, Larry Holmes."





> After the fight with Macho Camacho, JC Chavez admits that he is lucky he is not in El Finito's weight class. Because he is the only person that could beat him ATM.


Cold harsh reality, bruh.

- Blueprint? Whatcha think, JC?









- Well, I think...









- It doesn't matter what you think!









- BULLSHIT!!!









- Nucca, please. 51-0.









- Don, help!









- Suck it up, Chavezita!









- What can I say? He got owned!









- Bitches. All of them.









@LittleRed
@Zopilote


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The key word is "almost".
> 
> Cold harsh reality, bruh.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The key word is "almost".
> 
> Cold harsh reality, bruh.
> 
> ...


I now know what Salieri felt when he was reading Mozart. It's like having a wizard rip the veil of Shadows to reveal the truth of the universe.

In other words good work.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nacho saying Pac is the attraction:

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/87292-marquez-coach-fans-watch-pacquiao

Oscar saying Pac can do damage:

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...-damage-mayweather?cp_rap_source=yml#cxrecs_s


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ishe says he sparred Mosley, Oscar, Vernon Forest, Fernando Vargas and Mayweather
Says Mayweather is the hardest guy he sparred against and then Forest


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Nacho saying Pac is the attraction:
> 
> http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/87292-marquez-coach-fans-watch-pacquiao
> 
> ...


Floyd's 0 is the attraction. Everyone wants to see if he'll lose it, and they feel there's probably never been a better chance than against a burned out former flyweight. Is there even any pressure on Pacquiao whatsoever in this fight? If he loses it's like, so what and sort of expected. Floyd loses and TBE goes bye bye forever, he loses his whole identity. It'd be fucking disastrous for him. Manny has nothing to lose, he should fight like it. How are you going to run out of stamina in this fight? This is it. It's all it'll be, It's a massive attempt at further greatness. He'll have to be better than he's ever been at any point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd's 0 is the attraction. Everyone wants to see if he'll lose it, and they feel there's probably never been a better chance than against a burned out former flyweight. Is there even any pressure on Pacquiao whatsoever in this fight? If he loses it's like, so what and sort of expected. Floyd loses and TBE goes bye bye forever, he loses his whole identity. It'd be fucking disastrous for him. Manny has nothing to lose, he should fight like it. How are you going to run out of stamina in this fight? This is it. It's all it'll be, It's a massive attempt at further greatness. He'll have to be better than he's ever been at any point.


Yep.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep.


Not meaningless for Floyd. Nobody will rate Pac higher for this era if he's taken to school and beaten up. Just won't be strongly feasible argument anymore, they're too close. I'm watching the first two Morales fights, from fucking 10 years ago, and I'm thinking to myself: How the fuck does this guy have ANYTHING left in his tank? Because he looks damn good in camp.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd's 0 is the attraction. Everyone wants to see if he'll lose it, and they feel there's probably never been a better chance than against a burned out former flyweight. Is there even any pressure on Pacquiao whatsoever in this fight? If he loses it's like, so what and sort of expected. Floyd loses and TBE goes bye bye forever, he loses his whole identity. It'd be fucking disastrous for him. Manny has nothing to lose, he should fight like it. How are you going to run out of stamina in this fight? This is it. It's all it'll be, It's a massive attempt at further greatness. He'll have to be better than he's ever been at any point.


Haha, loved the first line in your post.
I think there is some pressure, Pacquiao takes the hopes of a nation on his shoulders, they expect him to win and there's no doubt he takes that responsibility very seriously. Mayweather is fighting purely for himself, he couldn't care less about his fans or people pinning their hopes on him. So it's a different kind of pressure, but to say there is no pressure on Pacquiao is way off.

What I do think is Mayweather will be more scared to lose, not just because of the 0. But it's the fact that losing the 0 to Pacquiao of ALL fighters, would be devastating to his legacy, and it is the main reasons on Floyd's side of the coin, why the fight has take so long to happen. It's why these rumours of a new explosive powerhouse FLoyd throwing combinations is just ridiculous...he will be even more conservative than normal


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Mozart


Words of wisdom from the Eternal P4P #1 :












> Former 4-belt undefeated world champion Ricardo â€œFinitoâ€ Lopez inspired the attendees at the 88th WBA convention in Medellin, Colombia this afternoon with his life story. A slide show of Finitoâ€™s life in pictures and music was first shown to the crowd, after which, the champion took the microphoneâ€¦
> 
> â€œI was taken by the sights and sounds of this guy hitting the speed bag,â€ explained Lopez, mimicking the rapid fire sound of the bag culminating with a final â€œPOW!â€ He started at seven years of age practicing in the familyâ€™s jewelry shop in Mexico City. His father bought him his first gloves, while his mother wasnâ€™t happy with his decision to be a fighter. â€œShe told me 99% of fighters end up with no money, brain damaged and without their friends.â€ I told her, â€œMom, I could be different.â€ Lopez was later inspired, as scads of other boxers have no doubt been, by the movie â€œRocky,â€ taking up the raw egg regimen made famous in the film. He also extolled the virtues of another role model, Mother Teresa of Calcutta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not meaningless for Floyd. Nobody will rate Pac higher for this era if he's taken to school and beaten up. Just won't be strongly feasible argument anymore, they're too close. I'm watching the first two Morales fights, from fucking 10 years ago, and I'm thinking to myself: How the fuck does this guy have ANYTHING left in his tank? Because he looks damn good in camp.


Each man's longevity is impressive for different reasons. Floyd used time off to his advantage to preserve himself, while Manny has endured lots of wear and tear. He should have burned out completely after Margarito at least.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

there is absolutely no way that you can rank floyd higher than paq if manny wins

other than dlh and canelo, everyone of his wins after oscar are asterisks


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is absolutely no way that you can rank floyd higher than paq if manny wins
> 
> other than dlh and canelo, everyone of his wins after oscar are asterisks


Surely no one is actually saying different, are they?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Words of wisdom from the Eternal P4P #1 :


The man just knows. A role model for all boxers.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Much more detailed breakdown from Hopkins






-Says Pacquiao is difficult because he doesn't keep his feet in one spot; Floyd is going to have to turn and get out of the pocket at times and be a bit different than he has been these past 3 years or so
-Says a turning point will be when someone gets discouraged that what they're doing isn't working, and that we'll find that pattern out in 6 or less rather than 8 or 9. Says that pattern favors Manny if he can make him hesitate and think before he throws. 
-Says Floyd has the advantage of always growing and being fed knowledge by his uncle and father
-Says he sees a 12 round fight written all over it, with a clear winner but not a domination with the winner winning 9 rounds.
-Says it's very difficult to time someone throwing "rapid fire/machine gun" punches at angles, and that you can't put the Maidanas or Guerreros in the same class when it comes to that ability
-Says he thinks Manny is going to start fast and do away with a "feeling out" and that Floyd is going to have to react to that; a sniper needs a steady target, like everyone else was, Pac is a moving one. Judah and Mosley weren't steady targets, and yes he figured them out but what made them different early? Roach is looking at that and he would look at that if he were training that guy.
-Says a counter-puncher has to adapt quickly to volume, otherwise they give out rounds, and that he expects Manny to take more chances against Floyd.
-Says the fight is so interesting because the strengths and vulnerabilities are known on both sides
-Says whether Pac feels Floyd's punch or not, Floyd getting his respect early can entail being outsped, out-timed, being made hesitant, because Pacquiao fights off of instinct
-Favors Floyd because of the intelligence he's shown over the year, and because he wants to stay undefeated for his legacy, which is priceless


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd's 0 is the attraction.


Stop derailing the thread with this meaningless crap.

We're discussing real boxing here.












> â€œA boxing match is won by intelligence. Itâ€™s a question of 60 percent intelligence and 40 percent preparation.â€
> 
> Question: What difference do you see in the sport of boxing then and today?
> Finito: Well, actually I don't see a big differnce, maybe social media.
> ...


Lopez isn't stuck in the past.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Stop derailing the thread with this meaningless crap.
> 
> We're discussing real boxing here.
> 
> ...


LaMotta. :rofl :rolleyes


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not meaningless for Floyd. Nobody will rate Pac higher for this era if he's taken to school and beaten up. Just won't be strongly feasible argument anymore, they're too close. I'm watching the first two Morales fights, from fucking 10 years ago, and I'm thinking to myself: How the fuck does this guy have ANYTHING left in his tank? Because he looks damn good in camp.


Guy is a phenom. As much I like to stress the decline it's still absolutely remarkable he's as good as he still is considering all the circumstances going against him. Tyson level phenom. Really really rare breed of physical boxing gifts.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Guy is a phenom. As much I like to stress the decline it's still absolutely remarkable he's as good as he still is considering all the circumstances going against him. Tyson level phenom. Really really rare breed of physical boxing gifts.


Man, what a coincidence you should mention Tyson. He was actually part of my post before I edited it but I just couldn't draw _that_ strong of a parallel and didn't feel like spending time defending it in case someone took me up on it. You'd remember (or see) how phenomenal Mike would look in training camp after he got out of prison. Ripped to shreds, explosive, fast as shit, incredible head movement, quick feet... then the fight(s) would get there and the guy is basically plodding forward, walking straight in, throwing one shot at a time, and looking gassed after three rounds. He'd pass all the eye tests in preparation and then look flat and past it in the ring. I think that would be a legit concern of Pacquiao going the same way here no matter how sharp he might start to look in the coming weeks. Floyd would probably have a lot to do in making him look that way too though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, what a coincidence you should mention Tyson. He was actually part of my post before I edited it but I just couldn't draw _that_ strong of a parallel and didn't feel like spending time defending it in case someone took me up on it. You'd remember (or see) how phenomenal Mike would look in training camp after he got out of prison. Ripped to shreds, explosive, fast as shit, incredible head movement, quick feet... then the fight(s) would get there and the guy is basically plodding forward, walking straight in, throwing one shot at a time, and looking gassed after three rounds. He'd pass all the eye tests in preparation and then look flat and past it in the ring. I think that would be a legit concern of Pacquiao going the same way here no matter how sharp he might start to look in the coming weeks. Floyd would probably have a lot to do in making him look that way too though.


It's a mental thing. Pacquiao has to really want it and I think he will. I'm not sure Tyson was able to really bite down and say I want this more than anything in the world.

I hope little Filipino children are writing Manny letters and shit.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It's a mental thing. Pacquiao has to really want it and I think he will. *I'm not sure Tyson was able to really bite down* and say I want this more than anything in the world.
> 
> I hope little Filipino children are writing Manny letters and shit.


Are you trying to get smart?

:rofl So cliche and simple. Desire, baby. I said that in Dedication's thread (another rough one on JMM, truly sorry). That's what it is, and when we talk about it, it becomes so apparent and clear how much of a long shot it really is for him to pull this off. Sure, those punches sting but how much? Sure, you don't want to be countered so cleanly and drop rounds? Son, you're doing that anyway and people are ready to walk out of the fucking building. You'll never get this opportunity again in your life. Ever. I hope Roach's game plan isn't too focused on doing crafty little things in there that might work once or twice at most. Don't get too cute, Freddie. Pacquiao is what he is and got here by being an athletic specimen, utilizing natural fighting instinct and uninhibited offensive ferocity. Don't chain the animal up and scale him back. If he falls into Floyd's pace it is absolutely over. There was never a point. He has to make him work for every round he takes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Are you trying to get smart?
> 
> :rofl So cliche and simple. Desire, baby. I said that in Dedication's thread (another rough one on JMM, truly sorry). That's what it is, and when we talk about it, it becomes so apparent and clear how much of a long shot it really is for him to pull this off. Sure, those punches sting but how much? Sure, you don't want to be countered so cleanly and drop rounds? Son, you're doing that anyway and people are ready to walk out of the fucking building. You'll never get this opportunity again in your life. Ever. I hope Roach's game plan isn't too focused on doing crafty little things in there that might work once or twice at most. Don't get too cute, Freddie. Pacquiao is what he is and got here by being an athletic specimen, utilizing natural fighting instinct and uninhibited offensive ferocity. Don't chain the animal up and scale him back. If he falls into Floyd's pace it is absolutely over. There was never a point. He has to make him work for every round he takes.


It's a very fine balance Manny has to walk. My opinion changes week to week and on this one I'm liking Manny's style. He can't scale Manny back, he has to let the animal come out, he just has to make sure the animal is ready to recognize and jump on the opportunities presented to himself. Pacquiao is great at executing a gameplan when he has fear in him. He actually did fear Oscar and Cotto, I bet. Intelligence without hesitation. Have you heard B-Hop's latest breakdown? Echoes a lot of what you're saying about pace.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a trainer but I thought this to be interesting


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Baby, baby, baby oooh
> Like baby, baby, baby nooo







It's Don Curry and he's talking, that's why.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, what a coincidence you should mention Tyson. He was actually part of my post before I edited it but I just couldn't draw _that_ strong of a parallel and didn't feel like spending time defending it in case someone took me up on it. You'd remember (or see) how phenomenal Mike would look in training camp after he got out of prison. Ripped to shreds, explosive, fast as shit, incredible head movement, quick feet... then the fight(s) would get there and the guy is basically plodding forward, walking straight in, throwing one shot at a time, and looking gassed after three rounds. He'd pass all the eye tests in preparation and then look flat and past it in the ring. I think that would be a legit concern of Pacquiao going the same way here no matter how sharp he might start to look in the coming weeks. Floyd would probably have a lot to do in making him look that way too though.


Oh yeah, I've made the Tyson parallels before. You made it even more nuanced than how I initially meant it, though. That both guys pass the eye-test doing training but once they enter the ring it's not all there. The difference with Tyson was some felt his skills were eroded by the layoff and he didn't get enough rounds in. Maybe a fair point but he seemed to be getting sharper with every fight, but ultimately his stamina seemed the most affected, and his lack of body-punching. Of course he threw one shot at a time more, and head-hunted more, but there were glimpses of the great combination punching moment that revealed he definitely still "had it" as a fighter (The Bruno II KO comes to mind).

I meant it in the sense that it's absolutely remarkable how Pac's sustained a 20 year career and is still at the top of the sport (Or perceived to be) considering his style. Guy has taken so many punches, been stopped, been in wars, etc. It's remarkable, and the guy is built on a flawed foundation. The difference with Tyson is that he has more of a sound pedigree, plus he had the layoff because of prison that preserved him, but Tyson would be doing coke and not training and then enter the ring and annihilate a top 10 HW like it was nothing all the while being clearly past his prime. It's just remarkable. Both were smaller guys and fought bigger opposition. I think it's probably more fair to say that Pac probably more consistently fought more skilled, superior opposition but that's a divisional thing. As stacked as the HW division was in the 90's it usually doesn't have as much top-down quality as lower weight classes. Then again, the big reason I think Pac's attained the status he has in the last two years or so is due to the declining depth in the WW division. The division is having a resurgence, however.

How many action-fighters can you say that of? But Tyson and Pac are absolute phenomenon's when it comes to physical boxing-gifts. They still had marvelous speed in their mid to late 30's. They looked a little slowed but "more or less the same kind of fighter" When Duran waned, he had a sound technical pedigree to fall back on and he was much much different looking version of the man that swarmed after Buchanan & SRL. I think that's the confusing thing for people observing. They see Pac and see it looks very much like how Pac fights. Kind of like Tyson, too. And Tyson's critics always point to Holyfield or Lewis (Some accept Tyson was done at the Lewis fight but ardent critics don't) and sort of just go "Mike fought like Mike and physically looked great but these guys just had his number. They stood up to him." Any drop-off for athletic, aggressive, smaller fighters is so much more dramatic than for conventional fighters . Decline for decline all things are never equal. Maybe I'm being too dogmatic over this but it frustrates me that most people don't see this. Meldrick Taylor, Roy Jones JR, Tony Canzoneri. These guys never would've had super long careers the way more technical boxers with comparable quality could. And that's mentioning the tall, physical, rangy types that relied on athleticism, and not even mentioning the more obvious small, pressure-fighting types that burned out.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Are you trying to get smart?
> 
> :rofl So cliche and simple. Desire, baby. I said that in Dedication's thread (another rough one on JMM, truly sorry). That's what it is, and when we talk about it, it becomes so apparent and clear how much of a long shot it really is for him to pull this off. Sure, those punches sting but how much? Sure, you don't want to be countered so cleanly and drop rounds? Son, you're doing that anyway and people are ready to walk out of the fucking building. You'll never get this opportunity again in your life. Ever. I hope Roach's game plan isn't too focused on doing crafty little things in there that might work once or twice at most. Don't get too cute, Freddie. Pacquiao is what he is and got here by being an athletic specimen, utilizing natural fighting instinct and uninhibited offensive ferocity. Don't chain the animal up and scale him back. If he falls into Floyd's pace it is absolutely over. There was never a point. He has to make him work for every round he takes.


Have you taken a creative writing course recently or something? Very well said, and pretty much echoes my sentiments on the fight. Does the uninhibited offensive animal still even exist? And if so, to what extent? That's the thorn in my side when it comes to this fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

icebergisonfire said:


> Not a trainer but I thought this to be interesting


Pretty smart guy, seems cool and grateful. Good for him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Oh yeah, I've made the Tyson parallels before. You made it even more nuanced than how I initially meant it, though. That both guys pass the eye-test doing training but once they enter the ring it's not all there. The difference with Tyson was some felt his skills were eroded by the layoff and he didn't get enough rounds in. Maybe a fair point but he seemed to be getting sharper with every fight, but ultimately his stamina seemed the most affected, and his lack of body-punching. Of course he threw one shot at a time more, and head-hunted more, but there were glimpses of the great combination punching moment that revealed he definitely still "had it" as a fighter (The Bruno II KO comes to mind).









> I meant it in the sense that it's absolutely remarkable how Pac's sustained a 20 year career and is still at the top of the sport (Or perceived to be) considering his style. Guy has taken so many punches, been stopped, been in wars, etc. It's remarkable, and the guy is built on a flawed foundation. The difference with Tyson is that he has more of a sound pedigree, plus he had the layoff because of prison that preserved him, but Tyson would be doing coke and not training and then enter the ring and annihilate a top 10 HW like it was nothing all the while being clearly past his prime. It's just remarkable. Both were smaller guys and fought bigger opposition. I think it's probably more fair to say that Pac probably more consistently fought more skilled, superior opposition but that's a divisional thing. As stacked as the HW division was in the 90's it usually doesn't have as much top-down quality as lower weight classes. Then again, the big reason I think Pac's attained the status he has in the last two years or so is due to the declining depth in the WW division. The division is having a resurgence, however.
> 
> How many action-fighters can you say that of? But Tyson and Pac are absolute phenomenon's when it comes to physical boxing-gifts. They still had marvelous speed in their mid to late 30's. They looked a little slowed but "more or less the same kind of fighter" When Duran waned, he had a sound technical pedigree to fall back on and he was much much different looking version of the man that swarmed after Buchanan & SRL. I think that's the confusing thing for people observing. They see Pac and see it looks very much like how Pac fights. Kind of like Tyson, too. And Tyson's critics always point to Holyfield or Lewis (Some accept Tyson was done at the Lewis fight but ardent critics don't) and sort of just go "Mike fought like Mike and physically looked great but these guys just had his number. They stood up to him." Any drop-off for athletic, aggressive, smaller fighters is so much more dramatic than for conventional fighters. Decline for decline all things are never equal. Maybe I'm being too dogmatic over this but it frustrates me that most people don't see this. Meldrick Taylor, Roy Jones JR, Tony Canzoneri. These guys never would've had super long careers the way more technical boxers with comparable quality could. And that's mentioning the tall, physical, rangy types that relied on athleticism, and not even mentioning the more obvious small, pressure-fighting types that burned out.


Top post, man. There's so many different directions to go with all this.

They're possibly the two most prolific naturally aggressive, mid-range offensive dynamos of the last several decades. Pacquiao would unquestionably rate higher for all of the reasons you mention, don't think there's any doubt there. I specify their preferred fighting range because a lot of times come-forward action types tend to be painted with the same brush, despite aside from the very general, basic similarities they are both staunchly different to someone like Julio Cesar Chavez who while undeniably based on forward momentum and aggression, was a notoriously slow starter, very methodical in his approach to breaking opponents down (those body shots, though) and far, far more adept and comfortable fighting in close quarters and still he's nearly as different from Henry Armstrong, probably the literal definition of a relentless swarmer who set a maddening pace from the outset. I already know for a fact that you more than recognize the differences here, it's just interesting to me when people group them all together. The general burnout trend - at least in terms of fighting at the highest level - does seem to stick though regardless of stylistic differences and application of their abilities, and we could throw the likes of Joe Frazier and Rocky Marciano in there as well.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pacquiao would unquestionably rate higher for all of the reasons you mention


Only H2H is real.

The rest is just Fat Dan's ramblings.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Angel Heredia clarifies that he's NOT working with Mayweather

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19787.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Have you taken a creative writing course recently or something? Very well said, and pretty much echoes my sentiments on the fight. Does the uninhibited offensive animal still even exist? And if so, to what extent? That's the thorn in my side when it comes to this fight.


:lol:

Take the thorn out, Pete. You are going to know for absolute certain in about six weeks.



Bogotazo said:


>
















Lester1583 said:


> Only H2H is real.
> 
> The rest is just Fat Dan's ramblings.


Tomorrow is my 28th birthday. Time to retire and move to (my house) in Mexico as suggested? Fill my spot on @Chacal's Nations Cup team, I'm ready to Robearto(e) No Mas that shit after the last two weeks, I don't watch these fucking fringers. I live in the past. He's already had two people poop out and completely disappear though.



bballchump11 said:


> Angel Heredia clarifies that he's NOT working with Mayweather
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19787.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


This was needed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Take the thorn out, Pete. You are going to know for absolute certain in about six weeks.
> 
> ...


Pabby offered me a spot on team Ireland, who are in the lead. I could gave jumped the shark, won the ultimate nations cup EVT and been on the winning team. But I stick with team Scotland. For you. For all of my guys. For... myself.

This inspirational speech was brought to you by team Scotland ltd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


That's a great graphic. Wouldn't be bad for a trainer to actually mark those lines in a ring.

What's interesting is, Provodnikov is a fighter who more often tries to cut off the ring. Manny is faster at closing the distance, he just can't keep a guy there. Roach detailed those side to side movements when explaining cutting the ring off.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Pabby offered me a spot on team Ireland, who are in the lead. I could gave jumped the shark, won the ultimate nations cup EVT and been on the winning team. But I stick with team Scotland. For you. For all of my guys. For... myself.
> 
> This inspirational speech was brought to you by team Scotland ltd.


Damn. Mel Gibson couldn't of done it better.

(Of course, he might've actually been shit for all I know but there's not one person from Scotland that I've seen who doesn't gobble that flick up)



Bogotazo said:


> That's a great graphic. Wouldn't be bad for a trainer to actually mark those lines in a ring.
> 
> What's interesting is, Provodnikov is a fighter who more often tries to cut off the ring. Manny is faster at closing the distance, he just can't keep a guy there. Roach detailed those side to side movements when explaining cutting the ring off.


It really is. For some reason, it seems people tend to think cutting the ring is specific to cornering :huh when they talk about it when it's only part of it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn. Mel Gibson couldn't of done it better.
> 
> (Of course, he might've actually been shit for all I know but there's not one person from Scotland that I've seen who doesn't gobble that flick up)
> 
> It really is. For some reason, it seems people tend to think cutting the ring is specific to cornering :huh when they talk about it when it's only part of it.


I think it's a historically inaccurate piece of shit but all good :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It really is. For some reason, it seems people tend to think cutting the ring is specific to cornering :huh when they talk about it when it's only part of it.


I've noticed that at times. Which is why "controlling the center" is a good thing to add on.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Tomorrow is my 28th birthday.


Happy birthday, man.

Here's a virtual present for ya:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Edit: Good watch the Hopkins vid.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I think it's a historically inaccurate piece of shit but all good :lol:


Well, I know that. :lol: Was referring more specifically to his accent. Surely not as bad as Kevin Costner doing English in Robin Hood? :rofl @Felix When he actually made an attempt anyway.



Bogotazo said:


> I've noticed that at times. Which is why "controlling the center" is a good thing to add on. Roach detailed those side to side movements when explaining cutting the ring off.


So did Teeto when he was contrasting Duran and Chavez in that DLH thread, with Julio being far more textbook in his methods.



Lester1583 said:


> Happy birthday, man.
> 
> Here's a virtual present for ya:







Dude, I stay Renova Ready. Prescription drugs are my thing. Hard Work and Medication.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, I know that. :lol: Was referring more specifically to his accent. Surely not as bad as Kevin Costner doing English in Robin Hood? :rofl @Felix When he actually made an attempt anyway.
> 
> So did Teeto when he was contrasting Duran and Chavez in that DLH thread, with Julio being far more textbook in his methods.
> 
> ...


Accent was pretty shit too imo :lol:

Yo I've secured an interview with Steve Cunningham, you got any questions you want to ask him? Check out my thread in the wbf. Did you see my one with hyde?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Prescription drugs are my thing. Hard Work and Medication.


- Stay clean, bruh!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Accent was pretty shit too imo :lol:
> 
> Yo I've secured an interview with Steve Cunningham, you got any questions you want to ask him? Check out my thread in the wbf. Did you see my one with hyde?


Haven't dude, that's a big catch of an interview.



Lester1583 said:


> - Stay clean, bruh!


I don't seriously use or even need anabolics, genetics are good enough and I'm such a little framed bloke every lean lb added looks like 5. :lol:

I don't need tretinoin at this point either, sildenafil is just fun from time-to-time.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I've noticed that at times. Which is why "controlling the center" is a good thing to add on.


 @Hands of Iron

I give you a class of amateur Boxers, what drills would you use to teach them to cut the ring off?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Haven't dude, that's a big catch of an interview.
> 
> I don't seriously use or even need anabolics, genetics are good enough and I'm such a little framed bloke every lean lb added looks like 5. :lol:
> 
> I don't need tretinoin at this point either, sildenafil is just fun from time-to-time.


http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?995-Gary-Hyde-Interview

if you have any question for steve shoot them over to me dude :good


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm such a little framed bloke every lean lb added looks like 5. :lol:


Damn, are you Finito's distant relative or something, man?!

What's your natural walk around weight?



Hands of Iron said:


> I don't seriously use or even need anabolics


Most people don't need them, most people just want to look good, most people are too lazy wash their ass, let alone train for a protracted period of time.



Hands of Iron said:


> I don't need *tretinoin* at this point either,* sildenafil *is just fun from time-to-time.


I don't even know what that means.
And I used to be quite big when I trained for mass.

For a supposedly natural guy, you sound suspiciously like Conte - throwing all these mystical words at people all the time - pacoraninin, floydobanol and stuff.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I give you a class of amateur Boxers, what drills would you use to teach them to cut the ring off?


:yikes

I would send them to boxing trainer Scott. :yep

There are a couple good instructionals out there that put it into practice and visuals better than I could words. You want to focus on keeping your target in front of you at all times but realistically as often as possible with general goal of cornering him if not pinning him against the ropes. The last position you want to find yourself in is coming forward in straight lines or circling him as it's done in a reactionary way based on his own movement with side steps in whichever direction he's trying to go to effectively cut off his route, gradually close in on him (almost like a zig-zag) and squeeze the amount of space he has to operate. In terms of practicing lateral movement, you want to make sure you're stepping in both directions properly i.e. lead foot to the left, rear foot when going right. Doing it against a live opponent whilst maintaining your guard and stance, slipping/parrying shots on the way in, and being able to get your punches off when you're in range when he has the idea and intent of taking your head off and has enough pop to keep you honest is an entirely different ballgame. There's a short list of fighters you could really call elite at being able to do it. I think people are too critical and quick to declare so and so is shit at "cutting off the ring" considering the level of skill required.



Lester1583 said:


> Damn, are you Finito's distant relative or something, man?!
> 
> What's your natural walk around weight?


God no :lol: I'm 'naturally' around 150 lbs @ 8-10% bf at 5'7 (ok, 5'6 1/2 barefoot) if I never pick up a weight. That's solid to most people, but small to me.The highest I've gotten whilst being able to maintain the same low (visible abs) percentage - and that's crucial to me - is 170 and I plateaud for a while there. If and when I decide to pick it up again, it shouldn't be but a few months before muscle memory turns on provided I'm getting the necessary macros in.



> Most people don't need them, most people just want to look good, most people are too lazy wash their ass, let alone train for a protracted period of time.


Some people just have god awful genetics and body types for attaining muscle mass, but they definitely throw in the towel far too easily.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


Saw the PM, will get back. I have a bunch of guests here since I got home.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeff said that Super Judah has been catching the beats from Floyd, as well as everyone else.

http://www.boxingscene.com/j-mayweather-floyd-beat-sht-out-judah-camp--88783



> According to uncle Jeff Mayweather, WBC/WBA welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. gave Zab Judah a one-sided beatdown during a recent sparring session.Jeff says he was present when the two boxers sparred for three lopsided five-minute rounds last week. Mayweather is preparing his May 2nd mega-match with WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> Judah is one of the many sparring partners that Mayweather is using in his camp. He previously fought, and beat, Judah in 2006.
> "Just beat the sh*t out of him. He beat Judah so bad, Judah was scared to let his hands go. Everybody was just hyped because they thought Judah was going to be something different, but Judah was worse than the other guys," Jeff Mayweather said to David Mayo of Mlive.com. "It seemed like Floyd had something personal against him. He beat the sh*t out of him. So then he quit, he let Judah off the hook, because Judah's got a fight coming up and he messed his eye up.
> "In the second round, Judah didn't have nothing left. He's in shape. He's got a fight coming up. But the thing is, Floyd, he's on a different level right now. It may be just his mind, and all the bullsh*t he's been dealing with with Manny over the years. Obviously, he's taken that in some kind of way, and I mean, he's punishing these guys."
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo:

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-gives-his-take-on-mayweather-vs-pacquiao--88805

Nacho:

http://www.boxingscene.com/nacho-pacquiaos-ko-loss-linger-with-mayweather--88796


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> That's a great graphic. I've noticed that at times. Which is why "controlling the center" is a good thing to add on.


And deserves a great clip. :happy






Against a rangy, excessive mover at the world level with superior foot speed, John Duplessis (36-1, 25 KO) managed by Eddie Futch. Chavez does attempt to hook him off a couple times as he moves out of the corners despite not having fully closed on him though at this point in the fight and being the patient slow starter he was, the engine is hardly warmed up and John was near-deathly afraid of engaging and letting his quick hands go (though he lands a couple shots when he does). Peach of a body shot on the replay reverse angle. JCC the GOAT. No problemo with movers, whatsoever. Ask Duplessis (who got knocked through the ropes and stopped in the 4th), Hector Camacho, Lonnie Smith 'mongst others, all completely one-sided. His performance against Rodolfo Aguilar wasn't exactly a model of technical precision but he beat the shit out of him anyway and it was his first time in against a southpaw. Pernell Whitaker didn't win the fight because of his movement, which was stellar and obviously didn't hamper his efforts either.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/roy-jones-jr-floyd-mayweather-more-dangerous-now--88834



Hands of Iron said:


> And deserves a great clip. :happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great example of not rushing it and closing off the exits gradually.

Just start a Chavez thread Hands! No need to hide your love in various other threads.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Against a rangy, excessive mover at the world level with superior foot speed, John Duplessis (36-1, 25 KO) managed by Eddie Futch


Duplessis was so bad, Futch unconsciously wanted him to lose.
He'd make Carlos Maussa look like the second coming of Carlos Ortiz.

A Duplessis fight = a severe blow to your record.
I consider this fight Chavez's second loss.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ther-beats-pacquiao-by-controversial-decision

The video player has a decent interview with Al Bernstein there as well.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> bernard-hopkins-mayweather-beats-pacquiao-by-controversial-decision


Hopkins changed drastically after that Kovalev's beating.

I don't even know him anymore.

Where's that lovable gangsta we all used to like?

Wouldn't surprise me if he's a Ku Klux Klan member or even maybe into Taylor Swift now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/roy-jones-jr-floyd-mayweather-more-dangerous-now--88834
> 
> What a great example of not rushing it and closing off the exits gradually.
> 
> Just start a Chavez thread Hands! No need to hide your love in various other threads.


Didn't know it was hidden. :lol:



Lester1583 said:


> Duplessis was so bad, Futch unconsciously wanted him to lose.
> He'd make Carlos Maussa look like the second coming of Carlos Ortiz.
> 
> A Duplessis fight = a severe blow to your record.
> I consider this fight Chavez's second loss.


 @Bernard Black Please get this slime out of my face. :twisted


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mayweather vs Pacquiao: Hulk Hogan predicts the winner, satisfying curious minds everywhere

"Hogan initially picked Mayweather, but then picked Pacquiao, but then picked himself. He tore off shirts. Then Hogan made his official prediction: "There's too much money to be made. It's gonna be a draw, brother, so they can make the money again, jack!"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Holyfield:

http://www.boxingscene.com/holyfield-mayweather-lose-manny-pacquiao--88905


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Apologies if posted before...
RJJ's opinions are always interesting to me, mainly because not only does he know what he's talking about but he often doesn't have the popular view, he tends to try to see things for himself than repeat what others are saying. And true to form here's his opinion - he mentions not to underestimate Mayweather's power

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...s-jr-sounds-warning-to-pac-man-ahead-of-fight

Most interestingly, his view, contrary to nearly everyone else's, is that the only way Mayweather beats Pacquiao is by KO, and that if it goes the distance Pacquiao wins.

This contradicts most others who believe Pacquiao only wins if he KO's Mayweather, and it's Floyd's fight if it goes the distance. Thoughts?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Apologies if posted before...
> RJJ's opinions are always interesting to me, mainly because not only does he know what he's talking about but he often doesn't have the popular view, he tends to try to see things for himself than repeat what others are saying. And true to form here's his opinion - he mentions not to underestimate Mayweather's power
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...s-jr-sounds-warning-to-pac-man-ahead-of-fight
> ...


RJJ imo believes that Pac's workrate and aggression will earn the judges nod and Floyd's laidback style will not be enough to overcome it.

A true contrast to the majority.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Pacquiaos workrate will be cut down in this fight. He has to be in range to throw 4 punch combinations and it won't happen in this fight. If you think Floyd is going to sit back and let Manny outwork him to a decision then you clearly haven't paid attention to his career. Floyd won't be there to be hit. Manny does not have a jab to dictate Floyd and relax him. This shit can't come soon enough and please remember my posts so I can bump this shit.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pacquiaos workrate will be cut down in this fight. He has to be in range to throw 4 punch combinations and it won't happen in this fight. If you think Floyd is going to sit back and let Manny outwork him to a decision then you clearly haven't paid attention to his career. Floyd won't be there to be hit. Manny does not have a jab to dictate Floyd and relax him. This shit can't come soon enough and please remember my posts so I can bump this shit.


Haha you may be right, have read how convinced you are of the outcome. But with all respect, RJJ knows more about boxing than you do, so his thoughts are of interest. We are all speculating and guessing - fact is not one of us has a damn clue how each of their strengths and weaknesses will play out against the other one's until fight night, in spite of all these wonderful theories. 

Fact is maybe Mayweather has fought within himself, notching up wins against inferior opponents and is now more motivated. Maybe the reason it seems Pacquiao can't cope with movement is because against recent fighters who have moved (Bradley I / Algieri, Mosley) he was never once at risk from losing the fight in his mind, so didn't have to mercilessly hunt them down.

Fact is, I can't wait to see how it pans out


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Haha you may be right, have read how convinced you are of the outcome. But with all respect, RJJ knows more about boxing than you do, so his thoughts are of interest. We are all speculating and guessing - fact is not one of us has a damn clue how each of their strengths and weaknesses will play out against the other one's until fight night, in spite of all these wonderful theories.
> 
> Fact is maybe Mayweather has fought within himself, notching up wins against inferior opponents and is now more motivated. Maybe the reason it seems Pacquiao can't cope with movement is because against recent fighters who have moved (Bradley I / Algieri, Mosley) he was never once at risk from losing the fight in his mind, so didn't have to mercilessly hunt them down.
> 
> Fact is, I can't wait to see how it pans out


I don't care if Roy knows more than me. That doesn't matter. What does matter is this. Bradley, Algieri and Mosley on gave movement but nothing the way Floyd and JMM gives. Manny's punch out put was cut down in JMM 3 and JMM doesn't have the foot speed of the guys you just mentioned. Its not that they move its how they move. Floyd has a Super Middleweight reach to go along with quickness, foot speed and foot work along with a great jab. Manny doesn't have a jab to relax Floyd or move him into certain positions. That is going to be a problem for him right from the start. Floyd will shove, tie up and kick ass on the inside whenever Manny gets in. Manny doesn't have that size to push Floyd to the ropes and keep him there. I expect Floyd to box off the back foot for the first 4 to 5 rounds. Everyone is expecting Manny to throw 100 punches per round and it won't happen. I said this before and i will say it again. Floyd will end up throwing more punches than Manny this fight. You can choose any avatar for me for 6 months if he doesn't. I mean any as long as it's something that doesn't get me banned by the mods.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I don't care if Roy knows more than me. That doesn't matter. What does matter is this. Bradley, Algieri and Mosley on gave movement but nothing the way Floyd and JMM gives. Manny's punch out put was cut down in JMM 3 and JMM doesn't have the foot speed of the guys you just mentioned. Its not that they move its how they move. Floyd has a Super Middleweight reach to go along with quickness, foot speed and foot work along with a great jab. Manny doesn't have a jab to relax Floyd or move him into certain positions. That is going to be a problem for him right from the start. Floyd will shove, tie up and kick ass on the inside whenever Manny gets in. Manny doesn't have that size to push Floyd to the ropes and keep him there. I expect Floyd to box off the back foot for the first 4 to 5 rounds. Everyone is expecting Manny to throw 100 punches per round and it won't happen. I said this before and i will say it again. Floyd will end up throwing more punches than Manny this fight. You can choose any avatar for me for 6 months if he doesn't. I mean any as long as it's something that doesn't get me banned by the mods.


This line of thinking as always been my argument. It doesn't matter if this is between the two biggest fighters in the past twenty years. People can't tell me all my life that styles makes fights and then throw that out of the window for this fight because of vested emotions and what you want to happen. I would not be surprised if Floyd out-throws Manny in this fight either just like there is going to be a reckoning moment in the ring when it is visual that Floyd is bigger than Manny as well. Roy has been sending sparring partners to Manny for this fight so you think that he doesn't have an interest either? Impartial observers don't do that. All of this with the irony of you have a Roy Jones avatar :rofl. Back to a serious note though, through the years, Roger and Floyd Sr, in moments of honesty, admitted to people who would be Floyd's toughest opponents, they named Vernon Forrest and Oscar, respectively. Why? Bigger than Floyd and great jab and then from there, let the chips fall where they may. They know the 'blueprint' to beat Floyd. Floyd's opponent is neither. I fully expect Floyd to go into the fight and treat Manny like the smaller fighter and will be very disappointed if he doesn't. All of his training, at least stuff leaked is showing me that is the intention, his father has said in so many words that is the intention. Styles makes fights, just because we've been waiting on this fight for 6+ years doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Haha you may be right, have read how convinced you are of the outcome. But with all respect, RJJ knows more about boxing than you do, so his thoughts are of interest. We are all speculating and guessing - fact is not one of us has a damn clue how each of their strengths and weaknesses will play out against the other one's until fight night, in spite of all these wonderful theories.
> 
> Fact is maybe Mayweather has fought within himself, notching up wins against inferior opponents and is now more motivated. Maybe the reason it seems Pacquiao can't cope with movement is because against recent fighters who have moved (Bradley I / Algieri, Mosley) he was never once at risk from losing the fight in his mind, so didn't have to mercilessly hunt them down.
> 
> Fact is, I can't wait to see how it pans out


RJJ also believes Jessie Vargas causes Pacquiao a lot of trouble.

You seriously are an idiot if you think Pacquiao's work rate will not slow down as he is missing and getting countered down the fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> RJJ also believes Jessie Vargas causes Pacquiao a lot of trouble.
> 
> You seriously are an idiot if you think Pacquiao's work rate will not slow down as he is missing and getting countered down the fight.


Not just missing and getting countered, but also being out of range and made to throw 1,2s bc of it. Floyd is not going to give Manny anything in this fight. Manny is going to have to earn every power punch he lands. The only thing that I hope Floyd doesn't do is back into the ropes and test Manny. The crowd will be cheering even if Manny is missing and Manny could steal a round or 2 based off of that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> _*I don't care if Roy knows more than me. That doesn't matter.*_ What does matter is this. Bradley, Algieri and Mosley on gave movement but nothing the way Floyd and JMM gives. Manny's punch out put was cut down in JMM 3 and JMM doesn't have the foot speed of the guys you just mentioned. Its not that they move its how they move. Floyd has a Super Middleweight reach to go along with quickness, foot speed and foot work along with a great jab. Manny doesn't have a jab to relax Floyd or move him into certain positions. That is going to be a problem for him right from the start. Floyd will shove, tie up and kick ass on the inside whenever Manny gets in. Manny doesn't have that size to push Floyd to the ropes and keep him there. I expect Floyd to box off the back foot for the first 4 to 5 rounds. Everyone is expecting Manny to throw 100 punches per round and it won't happen. I said this before and i will say it again. _*Floyd will end up throwing more punches than Manny this fight. You can choose any avatar for me for 6 months if he doesn't.*_ I mean any as long as it's something that doesn't get me banned by the mods.


how about a six month ban bet?

by way of compubox, i have manny pacquiao out throwing floyd mayweather in _*total *_punches. if either fighter should lose by way of tko/ko or dq that fighter loses the bet. technical decision is ruled no action.

youve spouted your garbage BS five or six times now so please back up your mouth with your moniker.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how about a six month ban bet?
> 
> by way of compubox, i have manny pacquiao out throwing floyd mayweather in _*total *_punches. if either fighter should lose by way of tko/ko or dq that fighter loses the bet. technical decision is ruled no action.
> 
> youve spouted your garbage BS five or six times now so please back up your mouth with your moniker.


I will ban bet your punk ass as soon as you take my offer on the lifetime ban bet on the winner of the fight? You got all hush mouth on me the other day after talking your shit when I asked you to do a lifetime ban bet on the winner?

Now I will do a 6 month ban bet with you on that if you do the bet I offered you? What do you say?


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> RJJ also believes Jessie Vargas causes Pacquiao a lot of trouble.
> 
> You seriously are an idiot if you think Pacquiao's work rate will not slow down as he is missing and getting countered down the fight.


Where did I say his work rate would or wouldnt slow down? Not once did I mention my opinion, I posted RJJ and commented that we don't know how it's going to play out. Read before you post you fool


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Delete


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I don't care if Roy knows more than me. That doesn't matter. What does matter is this. Bradley, Algieri and Mosley on gave movement but nothing the way Floyd and JMM gives. Manny's punch out put was cut down in JMM 3 and JMM doesn't have the foot speed of the guys you just mentioned. Its not that they move its how they move. Floyd has a Super Middleweight reach to go along with quickness, foot speed and foot work along with a great jab. Manny doesn't have a jab to relax Floyd or move him into certain positions. That is going to be a problem for him right from the start. Floyd will shove, tie up and kick ass on the inside whenever Manny gets in. Manny doesn't have that size to push Floyd to the ropes and keep him there. I expect Floyd to box off the back foot for the first 4 to 5 rounds. Everyone is expecting Manny to throw 100 punches per round and it won't happen. I said this before and i will say it again. Floyd will end up throwing more punches than Manny this fight. You can choose any avatar for me for 6 months if he doesn't. I mean any as long as it's something that doesn't get me banned by the mods.


I think only a fool is expecting Pacquiao to throw 1200 punches. And yes, of course Floyd will have a say in Pacquiaos output, the question is by how much. Pacquiao may affect Floyds output too, no one considers this. Pacquiao doesn't stand still like Maidana, Guerrero or Canelo who are just there to be hit

The part you say floyd will throw more is the one part of your post that makes me think you are less objective than RJJ even. You may be right and privy to secret info none of us are but its a dubious statement, even as an opinion

What does make me laugh is most posts in this thread say Floyd will win. As soon as there's a post from a knowledgable person in the sport against Floyd its jumped on with essays and name-calling...you lot make me laugh


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Pacquiao will not throw 1200 punches, only a fool is expecting that. I will say that I will be absolutely shocked if Mayweather throws more punches. It is that comment alone that makes you less objective than even RJJ but hey, maybe you're basing this on some secret info none of us are privy to


Don't why you are shocked.

First Floyd knows he can't let Manny beat him on volume alone. ( See Manny vs Clottey)

Now in order for Manny to throw combinations he first have to be in range. Since he has a 5 inch reach disadvantage and not really a jabber then he has to use his feet to close the distance. Yes he has fast feet but so does Floyd and Floyd has better foot work. Floyd will be jabbing which will not only disrupt Manny, but it will also allow Floyd to control the range and prepare for Manny's return shots. Floyd will counter Manny's counters. Manny gets frustrated when he can't get to someone and if you think he has trouble cutting the ring off against Marquez just wait unit Floyd mind fucks him with the foot work. Even Floyd knows he will be thrown more punches than Manny. Bump this after the fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I will ban bet your punk ass as soon as you take my offer on the lifetime ban bet on the winner of the fight? You got all hush mouth on me the other day after talking your shit when I asked you to do a lifetime ban bet on the winner?
> 
> Now I will do a 6 month ban bet with you on that if you do the bet I offered you? What do you say?


can you please caption a quote of mine where i pick pacman to win the fight? i posted here that i think floyd will win in a close fight which has absolutely nothing to do with you constantly regurgitating your vomit and garbage about how floyd is going to dominate and throw more punches than pac so please stop changing the subject

your like a balloon...a bunch of air.

its been a pleasure putting your posts to shame as you have nothing but hot air behind your big mouth(rofl, lmfao you saying that floyd is going to beat paq as bad as he beat jmm/31 points and i then offer you floyd -16 points and you babble on about judging or some other garbage).

by the way, i have posted that i believe paq wins the first four rounds. we can lifetime ban bet that.

unlike you i have no problem backing my mouth with my money or moniker

just stfu, already


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> can you please caption a quote of mine where i pick pacman to win the fight? i posted here that i think floyd will win in a close fight which has absolutely nothing to do with you constantly regurgitating your vomit and garbage about how floyd is going to dominate and throw more punches than pac so please stop changing the subject
> 
> your like a balloon...a bunch of air.
> 
> ...


You are the same bitch who said several times that manny was going to win. Then once your bitch ass get called out on something you change your tune talking about how in the past you said Floyd will win. You are the one going into every thread asking people to bet you on this and that. Once again I think this is a horrible style match up for Manny and that he will get dominated. You are busy talking about points and I am talking about the way he beat Marquez, and to be clear I am not comparing Marquez and Pac in styles. you are one of the same bitches who talked when I stated what Marquez would do in the 3rd and 4th fight and we know how they truly turned out. Now kindly fuck off and stop requesting bets unless you are willing to accept others.

I am still trying to figure out why you get so emotional over my opinion on how this fight will play out? I haven't changed my tune on anything regarding this fight since day 1 but your punk ass has several times. Horrible style matchup for Manny and if you don't like what I post then put me on ignore and stop crying.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> _*You are the same bitch who said several times that manny was going to win*_. Then once your bitch ass get called out on something you change your tune talking about how in the past you said Floyd will win. You are the one going into every thread asking people to bet you on this and that. Once again I think this is a horrible style match up for Manny and that he will get dominated. You are busy talking about points and I am talking about the way he beat Marquez, and to be clear I am not comparing Marquez and Pac in styles. you are one of the same bitches who talked when I stated what Marquez would do in the 3rd and 4th fight and we know how they truly turned out. Now kindly fuck off and _*stop requesting bets unless you are willing to accept others.*_


what other bets should i accept? ones that you put words into my mouth?

like i said, _*can you please caption a post where i said manny was going to win? you cant because ive never posted that.*_

trashbags asked me on this forum if i had to make a pick who would i choose and i picked floyd because of the reasoning that hes never lost. right now i believe its 50/50 and well have a better idea whos going to win after the first three or four rounds

now like i asked you before, exactly what does me picking floyd or pac to win have to do with me wanting to bet you on your repetitive and regurgitated garbage that floyd is going to out throw pacquiao? they are two entirely different bets. you said yourself that you can "_*bet your ass*_" that floyd was going to throw more punches and beat paq as bad as he beat jmm

looks like your ass is worth about as much as what comes out of your mouth...which is nothing

like i said...just stfu, already


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what other bets should i accept? ones that you put words into my mouth?
> 
> like i said, _*can you please caption a post where i said manny was going to win? you cant because ive never posted that.*_
> 
> ...


Why are you mad kid? You want me to say it will be a close fight? Well I don't think it will and stated my reasons. I even stated a few reason as to why I think Floyd will throw more punches than Manny. If you think Floyd is going to let Manny out work him then you are sadly mistaken! You are taking this shit way to personal kid and you really aren't about that life so fuck yourself two times.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Where did I say his work rate would or wouldnt slow down? Not once did I mention my opinion, I posted RJJ and commented that we don't know how it's going to play out. Read before you post you fool


There's only one fool in this thread and that's you. The more you post the stupider you make yourself look.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Evander thinks Floyd will get robbed. I get what he's saying though. They rather Floyd lose and pass the torch, instead of retire undefeated. I don't think it applies with a Pacquiao fight, but more with Canelo (C.J. Ross)


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Evander thinks Floyd will get robbed. I get what he's saying though. They rather Floyd lose and pass the torch, instead of retire undefeated. I don't think it applies with a Pacquiao fight, but more with Canelo (C.J. Ross)


Which is why I think Floyd will end up throwing more punches and really boxing his ass off. He isn't giving Pac shit this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Which is why I think Floyd will end up throwing more punches and really boxing his ass off. He isn't giving Pac shit this fight.


yeah true. I'm teetering on two outcomes. A 8-4/9-3 type decision that is scored a MD or SD, or Mayweather TKO. Floyd can absolutely get the KO, but I don't know if he'll go for it. It'll take some effort to knock Pacquiao out


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

The panel discusses who would win a possible fight between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather Jr. Although old, (before Pacquiao/Marquez 4) this discussion (IMO) is very telling. Dialogue pertinent to the upcoming fight starts at 2:35

JIM (and others) believe Floyd 's defense would frustrate and -- ultimately -- defeat Manny.

Manny, basically, believes his offense would overwhelm and -- ultimately -- defeat Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...cking-floyd-mayweather-to-beat-manny-pacquiao


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true. I'm teetering on two outcomes. A 8-4/9-3 type decision that is scored a MD or SD, or Mayweather TKO. Floyd can absolutely get the KO, but I don't know if he'll go for it. It'll take some effort to knock Pacquiao out


I can't see a Floyd stoppage at all, even if Floyd wanted to. He would break his brittle hands on Manny big ugly dome before getiing a stoppage.

Floyd decision is the safest bet here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I can't see a Floyd stoppage at all, even if Floyd wanted to. He would break his brittle hands on Manny big ugly dome before getiing a stoppage.
> 
> Floyd decision is the safest bet here.


yeah but after the Marquez fight, Pacquiao hasn't REALLY gotten hit hard. He admitted to being hurt by a couple of Rios's punches, but no real trouble. The alarming thing was that Bradley hurt him and Floyd hits harder and times you better than Bradley. I can't see Pacquiao taking too many of these with his back foot off the ground jumping in 









I made a pack never to bet on Mayweather KO or Pacquiao KO again years ago too :think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but after the Marquez fight, Pacquiao hasn't REALLY gotten hit hard. He admitted to being hurt by a couple of Rios's punches, but no real trouble. The alarming thing was that Bradley hurt him and Floyd hits harder and times you better than Bradley. I can't see Pacquiao taking too many of these with his back foot off the ground jumping in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The possibility is there but I STILL wouldn't go for it. Just too risky. If Manny gets hurt he likely gets gunshy and tries to think his way around it. Which means Floyd would have to be so comfortable that he can just tee off on him to get a stoppage. Even if he starts to dominate he hasn't done that for any other fighter in years. He had Canelo in the palm of his hand but was still careful with him. Granted, he was bigger and a heavier puncher, but I expect Pacquiao to get more respect than Canelo did by virtue of his quality and speed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The possibility is there but I STILL wouldn't go for it. Just too risky. If Manny gets hurt he likely gets gunshy and tries to think his way around it. Which means Floyd would have to be so comfortable that he can just tee off on him to get a stoppage. Even if he starts to dominate he hasn't done that for any other fighter in years. He had Canelo in the palm of his hand but was still careful with him. Granted, he was bigger and a heavier puncher, but I expect Pacquiao to get more respect than Canelo did by virtue of his quality and speed.


yeah which is why I'm so hesitant. I feel like Floyd has what it takes to do it, but it's too risky for him and to bet on. Years ago, especially when Roger was doing the planning, I would have picked it more confidently


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but after the Marquez fight, Pacquiao hasn't REALLY gotten hit hard. He admitted to being hurt by a couple of Rios's punches, but no real trouble. The alarming thing was that Bradley hurt him and Floyd hits harder and times you better than Bradley. I can't see Pacquiao taking too many of these with his back foot off the ground jumping in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep thinking of Floyd hurting his hand against Guerrero when he was hitting with everything but the kitchen sink...I can see something similar happening against Manny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amir Khan is a bit of a snake imo giving out this much information about Pacquiao. 
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19845.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



> "In that fight, I've really got Mayweather. I think Mayweather, hands down, will take the fight. Obviously Manny's been in a lot of wars. I think five years ago, it would've been an exciting fight to watch. They were both at their peak. But since then, Manny Pacquiao's been knocked out. He's had two bad losses and he's had a lot of wars. It breaks down a fighter, having a lot of wars; back-to-back wars and tough fights and tough training camps. I think that's affected Manny," stated former world champion Amir Khan, who shared his thoughts on the long-awaited May 2 mega-fight between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao. According to Khan, who sparred several times with Pacquiao in the past, there are certain flaws and tendencies in the 8-division world champion that Mayweather will be able to exploit.
> 
> *"He likes to tap, tap, tap his feet and then jump in with a combination. When Manny stops his feet, you know he's going to throw a punch.* He'll stop moving and you know the combination is going to come. Otherwise, he won't move. I think Mayweather will be smart and take a big stride back and catch him with hooks and straight punches. But I think with this fight, he's going to come to Mayweather with a different plan. He'll think his hand speed and the work rate will win him the fight," Khan explained during a recent conversation with FightHype.com. "I think he'll get caught a lot in that fight. you know, Mayweather can catch you, but I think it could be a tough fight for Mayweather depending on how Mayweather comes. Mayweather has to really put on a lot of pressure, like he fought against Mosley. He was walking forward, defending and then fighting. Mayweather doesn't fight like that anymore with that pressure. Now he's more back to normal again."
> 
> Based on the success that he had with him in sparring, Khan is not confident that Pacquiao will be able to execute a game plan that Mayweather hasn't already diffused before. "The way I see it, Manny Pacquiao is going to come to Mayweather like Canelo did. He's going to rush at him and use his feet, foot work, and angles and stuff, but angles are only going to work on an opponent if he stands in front of you and Mayweather is not one of them fighters who stands in front of you. *It's single shots that catch Manny as well. Combinations, he only gets caught with a shot in between, but when you throw single one-two's, you always catch Manny,*" Khan continued. "I mean, I was never hurt in sparring by him. He is strong. I mean, *I've seen him spar with Shawn Porter and Shawn Porter used to have his way. Shawn Porter, you know, he's the same size as Mayweather.* Manny doesn't seem as strong as he used to be. Manny, to me, doesn't seem like he hits as hard as he used to hit and his body is not like it used to be. Obviously he's getting older as well. With age, he's not going to be as affective and he's not going to be as explosive as he used to be. That's why I said five years ago, it would've been a different fight."


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Khan is a bit of a snake imo giving out this much information about Pacquiao.
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19845.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


I've said it before, I'll say it again, if you've got a good rhythm you aren't beating Mayweather and it's sounding to me like that rhythm you see Manny with on film really exists in the ring with him. If Amir Khan saw through it, then you know Floyd's going to be eating..



> *"He likes to tap, tap, tap his feet and then jump in with a combination. When Manny stops his feet, you know he's going to throw a punch."*














> *It's single shots that catch Manny as well. Combinations, he only gets caught with a shot in between, but when you throw single one-two's, you always catch Manny,*"


:SOG 
Single shots you say? One twos you say? I know someone who does that type of thing pretty well. :franklin

I'm sorry, the closer the fight gets, the more I see Manny getting worked. :kwonooh

In other news, you can tell Amir Khan has been studying boxing a bit closer than he used to :lol: Virgil Hunters tutelage has been paying off as far as his boxing acumen goes, I hope he can continue to translate that knowledge and recognition into in ring performances.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Khan is a bit of a snake imo giving out this much information about Pacquiao.
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19845.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Khan doesn't seem to have much love for Pac. Not hatred either, just no real sense of friendship. I don't think he's telling us anything we don't already know but it wouldn't be something you'd expect him to say if they were still gym mates or good friends.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Some of these people aren't trainers or fighters but oh well.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Muhammad Ali backing Manny:

http://www.thescore.com/news/734733


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Khan is a bit of a snake imo giving out this much information about Pacquiao.
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19845.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


LOLOL nice
Khan like to dry snitch.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like Nonito Donaire alot, I like hearing him chime in.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Corley: Mayweather looking for the KO

http://www.boxingscene.com/corley-mayweather-looking-ko-hell-dominate--89159


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Khan is a bit of a snake imo giving out this much information about Pacquiao.
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19845.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Khan also took Ward's shots well. :rolleyes


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/crawford-tabs-mayweather-he-edge-on-pacquiao--89200
Terrence Crawford.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Finally they brought someone on who actually talked boxing. Roy was great with his assessments. Also Roy knows Floyd is going to do the damn thing and beat Manny. By the 4th round Roy will be saying, "don't know how people couldn't see this was a bad style matchup for Manny."


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Finally they brought someone on who actually talked boxing. Roy was great with his assessments. Also Roy knows Floyd is going to do the damn thing and beat Manny. By the 4th round Roy will be saying, "don't know how people couldn't see this was a bad style matchup for Manny."


He was being diplomatic on Colin's show today as well and I agree with you as well as what he'll say during the fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy breakdown.
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12599626


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Roy breakdown.
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12599626


Nice, thanks for posting. Found a youtube version.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

They need to check Corley for CTE and brain damage after these comments


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

del


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/algieri-mayweather-capitalize-on-mannys-mistakes--89235


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had another look at Castillo vs Floyd 1 again. Mayweather lost the fight, I have no doubt. Had it 114-112 for Castillo and I thought I was being a bit generous to Floyd. Castillo was a damn good fighter in the early 2000's, borderline HOF'er imo. I think this is further proof that Julio Cesar Chavez would have torn Floyd's ass up at 135 also.

Pretty good entertaining fight anyways, been years since I watched this one.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Michael said:


> Just had another look at Castillo vs Floyd 1 again. Mayweather lost the fight, I have no doubt. Had it 114-112 for Castillo and I thought I was being a bit generous to Floyd. Castillo was a damn good fighter in the early 2000's, borderline HOF'er imo. I think this is further proof that Julio Cesar Chavez would have torn Floyd's ass up at 135 also.
> 
> Pretty good entertaining fight anyways, been years since I watched this one.


You do remember Floyd had a separated shoulder in that fight and was essentially fighting with one good arm, right? Besides, JLC was holding the ropes to keep Floyd pinned on the ropes. All Floyd had to do was box JCC ass off and JCC was not as long and tall/long as JLC, so he wouldn't have been able to pin Floyd like that, IMO.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Michael said:


> Just had another look at Castillo vs Floyd 1 again. Mayweather lost the fight, I have no doubt. Had it 114-112 for Castillo and I thought I was being a bit generous to Floyd. Castillo was a damn good fighter in the early 2000's, borderline HOF'er imo. I think this is further proof that Julio Cesar Chavez would have torn Floyd's ass up at 135 also.
> 
> Pretty good entertaining fight anyways, been years since I watched this one.


Watch JLC vs FM II and get back to us. :franklin

Floyd beat him with one arm and then he beat him with two arms.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> You do remember Floyd had a separated shoulder in that fight and was essentially fighting with one good arm, right? Besides, JLC was holding the ropes to keep Floyd pinned on the ropes. All Floyd had to do was box JCC ass off and JCC was not as long and tall/long as JLC, so he wouldn't have been able to pin Floyd like that, IMO.


Julio was a far superior pressure fighter than Castillo, much better inside and strong as hell himself so Floyd just "boxing his ass off" is much more easier said than done, considering that Julio did good against that style. Not saying Julio wins easy or anything (tho I do favor him at 135lbs) it be a great fight and not easy for neither.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> You do remember Floyd had a separated shoulder in that fight and was essentially fighting with one good arm, right? Besides, JLC was holding the ropes to keep Floyd pinned on the ropes. All Floyd had to do was box JCC ass off and JCC was not as long and tall/long as JLC, so he wouldn't have been able to pin Floyd like that, IMO.





browsing said:


> Watch JLC vs FM II and get back to us. :franklin
> Im well aware that Floyds shoulder was fucked and I commend him on the bravery he showed in duking it out with a strong Castillo, but the fact remains that Floyd lost the fight and deserves to have an L on his record. It was a bad decision and I can't see any way Floyd would have deserved it.
> 
> Floyd beat him with one arm and then he beat him with two arms.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Castillo lost the first 5 rounds of the fight. It's pretty hard to come back from that type of deficit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The great DJ Pauly D predicts total domination by Mayweather


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Julio was a far superior pressure fighter than Castillo, much better inside and strong as hell himself so Floyd just "boxing his ass off" is much more easier said than done, considering that Julio did good against that style. Not saying Julio wins easy or anything (tho I do favor him at 135lbs) it be a great fight and not easy for neither.


I see no way for JCC to pin Floyd and he surely is not getting all in Floyd's body at 135 without holding him still. JCC was a great fighter, but Floyd's defense and clearly his legs then, would have made that fight not as hard as some propose, IMO.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> I see no way for JCC to pin Floyd and he surely is not getting all in Floyd's body at 135 without holding him still. JCC was a great fighter, but Floyd's defense and clearly his legs then, would have made that fight not as hard as some propose, IMO.


When it came to cornering opponents, Julio was arguably the best at that, and he was strong enough to keep him on the ropes IMO.

Uncle Roger himself even says it would be a very tough fight for Floyd.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> When it came to cornering opponents, Julio was arguably the best at that, and he was strong enough to keep him on the ropes IMO.
> 
> Uncle Roger himself even says it would be a very tough fight for Floyd.


He was great at doing it, but Floyd shows all the intangibles to evade it. He's also fought stronger fighters than JCC, so I don't see it happening. I see JCC coming forward, getting his head snapped back repeatedly and never being able to set up properly to get on Floyd like that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> He was great at doing it, but Floyd shows all the intangibles to evade it. He's also fought stronger fighters than JCC, so I don't see it happening. I see JCC coming forward, getting his head snapped back repeatedly and never being able to set up properly to get on Floyd like that.


He may have fought fighters stronger than Julio but not as skilled at coming forward, bobbing and weaving their way inside, or as accurate with their combinations and as skilled in the pocket and as defensively responsible.

We're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I'll believe it from the person whom actually fought Julio and trains Floyd. :good


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thurman looking like Kirk Hammett of Metallica. LMAO at him trying to imitate Pac. Didn't look a thing like him. Only Pac does "THE PAC".


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

roy's shot as an analyst. he says that floyd needs a knockout and that pacquiao can only get a points victory over floyd. that doesnt even begin to make sense.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> roy's shot as an analyst. he says that floyd needs a knockout and that pacquiao can only get a points victory over floyd. that doesnt even begin to make sense.


Makes sense to me. If your azz couldn't KO a C level fighter like Algieri despite knocking him down multiple timez and and hurting him, what's the likelihood of catching an opponent with godlike defense

And I disagree with Roy that Floyd can only win by KO. Like Roy I'm also leaning towards Floyd by stoppage. Why? emmanuel's habitual lunging and recklessness gets him caught like Ricky


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


If I was Shane, I'd go back to the old Shane Mosley to 'even out the playing field'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If I was Shane, I'd go back to the old Shane Mosley to 'even out the playing field'


:lol: I just saw that quote a couple weeks ago in the Heredia thread before Marquez Pacquaio III


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Makes sense to me. If your azz couldn't KO a C level fighter like Algieri despite knocking him down multiple timez and and hurting him, what's the likelihood of catching an opponent with godlike defense
> 
> And I disagree with Roy that Floyd can only win by KO. Like Roy I'm also leaning towards Floyd by stoppage. Why? emmanuel's habitual lunging and recklessness gets him caught like Ricky


Do you think Floyd can catch Pacquiao with a Marquez-like shot to KO Pac or are you envisaging a TKO accumulation of punishment?

To be honest, I can't see either guy being capable of getting a KO. They both have great chins and neither has enough power at the weight IMO to score a KO, barring Floyd fighting really aggressively I can't see either man having enough sustained success to get a TKO either.

I get that everyone thinks Floyd will time Pacquiao coming in recklessly but tbh the guy has cleaned up his act a lot in that regard and is an extremely difficult fighter to time, especially with Floyds declining reflexes. Floyd would have to put himself in the position to be caught or feign like he's hurt to goad Pac into becoming reckless he only really does it when he's trying to capitalise on a hurt opponent these days.

Pac's big ass head would probably dent the ringpost in a Hatton scenario with his teen idol, disney channel hair providing enough cushion to soften the blow.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Do you think Floyd can catch Pacquiao with a Marquez-like shot to KO Pac or are you envisaging a TKO accumulation of punishment?


I think he can get emmanuel with a JUAN-like shot. Why?

1) Working with Ariza and probably on steroids to 'even out the playing field'

2) Floyd daddy used to sell drugs, and Floyd sold a-side meth in jail. Wouldn't surprise me if he on that shit himself.



Ivan Drago said:


> To be honest, I can't see either guy being capable of getting a KO. They both have great chins and neither has enough power at the weight IMO to score a KO, barring Floyd fighting really aggressively I can't see either man having enough sustained success to get a TKO either.
> 
> I get that everyone thinks Floyd will time Pacquiao coming in recklessly but tbh the guy has cleaned up his act a lot in that regard and is an extremely difficult fighter to time, especially with Floyds declining reflexes. Floyd would have to put himself in the position to be caught or feign like he's hurt to goad Pac into becoming reckless he only really does it when he's trying to capitalise on a hurt opponent these days.
> 
> Pac's big ass head would probably dent the ringpost in a Hatton scenario with his teen idol, disney channel hair providing enough cushion to soften the blow.


Serious though it would be Floyd TKO'ing emmanuel from accumulation.

I envision the gracefully poetic check left hook making a massive resurgence in this fight courtesy of emmanuel's inherent recklessness.

and emmanuel hasn't fought an opponent with great timing ever since JUAN laid his azz out forcing him to clean up act


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Thurman looking like Kirk Hammett of Metallica. LMAO at him trying to imitate Pac. Didn't look a thing like him. Only Pac does "THE PAC".


 @*tommygun*,

remember when i said Floyd vs Maidana was close bc Floyd wanted to be close. exactly what thurman is pointing out too.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


>


That video was mad gangster. In Grand Rapids we teach anit no lunging in boxing

Very well thought out prediction. Floyd frustrates emmanuel. emmanuel will be even more reckless and up the lunging. Then bang foo gets clapped once again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:cmon he aint a pro fighter or a trainer, just a juiced up air head


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://ontheropesboxing.com/richard...mayweather-is-just-as-fast-as-manny-pacquiao/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> :cmon he aint a pro fighter or a trainer, just a juiced up air head


I didn't know where else to put it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-no-surprise-if-pacquiao-drops-mayweather--89619


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> :cmon he aint a pro fighter or a trainer, just a juiced up air head


as opposed to you one who is neither a pro or trainer and got no muscle. Shit your rolls probably jiggle like the booty of a fat black bitch dancing in the club each time you take a step.

at least mofo in the video has seen Floyd fight in person


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted already but Max had some neat views. Also talks a little about Rigo and promoting yourself when everyone's ducking you "the Greb/Golovkin model"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=675823989188714



Mosley on Pac - Floyd

"If I can sidestep, slip against Manny Pacquiao, Floyd Mayweather can too"


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

It's difficult to get a jab working well against a good southpaw. The key is Floyds straight right. If he is able to time Manny and hit him consistently with right leads the bout won't go the distance. Conversely if Manny can keep Mayweather guessing with his head movement and establish his left....work his way in and score as Floyd is against the ropes it will be his night. Pick here is that Floyd does establish his right and stops Manny by round 10. Exciting bout the first 4 rounds then one sided as Manny gets befuddled.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Perry said:


> It's difficult to get a jab working well against a good southpaw. The key is Floyds straight right. If he is able to time Manny and hit him consistently with right leads the bout won't go the distance. Conversely if Manny can keep Mayweather guessing with his head movement and establish his left....work his way in and score as Floyd is against the ropes it will be his night. Pick here is that Floyd does establish his right and stops Manny by round 10. Exciting bout the first 4 rounds then one sided as Manny gets befuddled.


I'm curious are there any other variables that lead you to pick Floyd by stoppage besides constantly crashing rights into emmanuel's bobble head

or am I running the risk of overthinking things here


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

People keep talking about Manny is so fast and will be the fastest Floyd has encountered, yet they never consider the fact that Pac hasn't been in with anyone remotely as quick as Floyd. Manny is the one I see in fight after fight, getting his head consistently snapped back or caught on the chin.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> People keep talking about Manny is so fast and will be the fastest Floyd has encountered, yet they never consider the fact that Pac hasn't been in with anyone remotely as quick as Floyd. Manny is the one I see in fight after fight, getting his head consistently snapped back or caught on the chin.


You elevate a most worthy but overlooked point.

Floyd has beat down someone that was faster than him in Zab.

This will be the first time emmanuel is in with someone that's just as fast if not faster than him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-feels-bayless-ref-favors-mayweather--90071


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> as opposed to you one who is neither a pro or trainer and got no muscle. Shit your rolls probably jiggle like the booty of a fat black bitch dancing in the club each time you take a step.
> 
> at least mofo in the video has seen Floyd fight in person


More muscle on my helmet than your whole body son :deal


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

I believe Floyd will be able to dictate the fight with his speed. Also we have seen Manny koed and beaten by decision by fighters far less in talent than Floyd. As mentioned early on it will be an exciting fight but Floyd will pull away and dominate. I feel this way even though I will be cheering for Manny all the way.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You elevate a most worthy but overlooked point.
> 
> Floyd has beat down someone that was faster than him in Zab.
> 
> This will be the first time emmanuel is in with someone that's just as fast if not faster than him


Exactly. When I see Manny eat solid punches by his opponents, I see him either get wobbled or his head snapped violently back. I'm interested to see what happens when that happens with Floyd, but on a more consistent basis. Does he just walk through them and just keep coming? My experience seeing Manny throughout his career is no he doesn't. Everyone thinks it's a walk in the park getting flush, sharp shots from Floyd, but he hasn't been dealing with guys 15-20 lbs bigger than him because they can just walk through his shit. He also won't be a heavy bag, covering up his face and head, while Manny plays speed bag, likle he did for the severely compromised Oscar or heavy bag Margarito.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-feels-bayless-ref-favors-mayweather--90071


Oscar is just butt hurt that

A. He isn't a part of this fight.
B. Floyd turned into more of a cash cow than he was and actually won all of his big fights, unlike Oscar.
C. That Al has essentially ruined what he had Richard build while he was playing fishnet dress up coke parties.

There will be no rough house fighting in this one, so the ref will have little to do other than count out the fighters who get knocked down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Oscar is just butt hurt that
> 
> A. He isn't a part of this fight.
> B. Floyd turned into more of a cash cow than he was and actually won all of his big fights, unlike Oscar.
> ...


Of course, it can't possibly be his own opinion - surely no one would have an opinion against Floyd without there being an ulterior motive - 2 posts of yours I've read and you sound like a raging Flomo :smile


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Foreman 
http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/...ao-over-floyd-mayweather-20150423-1ms6as.html


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Of course, it can't possibly be his own opinion - surely no one would have an opinion against Floyd without there being an ulterior motive - 2 posts of yours I've read and you sound like a raging Flomo :smile


Oscar has been a dedicated Floyd hater ever since Floyd best him

Floyd gave him a permanent inferiority complex


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Oscar has been a dedicated Floyd hater ever since Floyd best him
> 
> Floyd gave him a permanent inferiority complex


That argument might be the worse thing I've ever read, when you consider it was a split decision loss compared to the beatdown he suffered against Pacquiao. Oscar has no interest in selling the fight and has no interest in looking like someone who doesn't know what he's talking about. Why is it so hard to just accept that's his opinion? Pacquiao is the one who screwed him by signing with Top Rank when he had an agreement with Golden Boy whereas Floyd earned OScar a lot of money. You Flomos are hilarious



Bogotazo said:


> Foreman
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/g...23-1ms6as.html


atsch That confirms it. Mayweather is winning for sure now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> That argument might be the worse thing I've ever read, when you consider it was a split decision loss compared to the beatdown he suffered against Pacquiao. Oscar has no interest in selling the fight and has no interest in looking like someone who doesn't know what he's talking about. Why is it so hard to just accept that's his opinion? Pacquiao is the one who screwed him by signing with Top Rank when he had an agreement with Golden Boy whereas Floyd earned OScar a lot of money. You Flomos are hilarious


Have you even read Oscar's autobio

The section about Floyd has butthurt written all over it.

Simply put his feelings got hurt due to the way Floyd treated him in the buildup.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Have you even read Oscar's autobio
> 
> The section about Floyd has butthurt written all over it.
> 
> Simply put his feelings got hurt due to the way Floyd treated him in the buildup.


Hi, my name Oscar De La Hoya. I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna tha. . . you ain't gonna do shit!

Floyd shitted on him the whole time.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Hi, my name Oscar De La Hoya. I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna tha. . . you ain't gonna do shit!
> 
> Floyd shitted on him the whole time.


yep Oscar was humiliated by Floyd master troll mode


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


so he thinks emmanuel will be shell shocked

Floyd senses the hesitation and will go in for the murder


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/4/2...ko-prediction-bas-rutten-interview-boxing-ppv


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amir says Manny has no inside game


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir says Manny has no inside game


it's funny because this is the same idiot that said FLoyd can't fight inside during a Showtime broadcast

of course in this instance regarding emmanuel Amir is correct


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's funny because this is the same idiot that said FLoyd can't fight inside during a Showtime broadcast
> 
> of course in this instance regarding emmanuel Amir is correct


lol oh yeah I forgot about that. Amir Con


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Holyfield:

[video]http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:12747776[/video]


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He has most to lose after Manny with a Floyd dominating win. His crowning achievement is about to be reduced to a footnote in a couple of days.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> He has most to lose after Manny with a Floyd dominating win. His crowning achievement is about to be reduced to a footnote in a couple of days.


If anything Floyd's win would be the footnote by comparison. Marquez arguably beat Pacquiao at every stage of his career and knocked him out while he was looking spectacular. Mayweather came late to the party. But of course he stands to gain with a Pacquiao victory.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If anything Floyd's win would be the footnote by comparison. Marquez arguably beat Pacquiao at every stage of his career and knocked him out while he was looking spectacular. Mayweather came late to the party. But of course he stands to gain with a Pacquiao victory.


It can be viewed in that perspective as well. I can agree with you on your assessment. That being said, I don't know if history will remember it like that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Watched that legends show - Oscar has changed his pick to Floyd so the hoodoos are balanced out again. Basically said his heart was with Manny but his head says Floyd so thats a Floyd pick.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Watched that legends show - Oscar has changed his pick to Floyd so the hoodoos are balanced out again. Basically said his heart was with Manny but his head says Floyd so thats a Floyd pick.


Bullshit, this is probably what made Oscar flip his pick.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> It can be viewed in that perspective as well. I can agree with you on your assessment. That being said, I don't know if history will remember it like that.


Yeah depends on how this fight goes, can't say for sure.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

"Lose your cool against Floyd Mayweather and what you do is you get knocked out." - Rick
@bballchump11 if anyone can frustrate emmanuel to go lunging into his death, it's most def Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "Lose your cool against Floyd Mayweather and what you do is you get knocked out." - Rick
> 
> @bballchump11 if anyone can frustrate emmanuel to go lunging into his death, it's most def Floyd


Floyd by TKO10


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd by TKO10


8th or 9th for me


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 8th or 9th for me


How aggressive you think Floyd will be? He said that Manny is better going backwards


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> How aggressive you think Floyd will be? He said that Manny is better going backwards


I noticed this. I think floyd will keep switching. If floyds winning, I just can't see him taking enough risks to wear him down to a stoppage.

one punch kos can always happen or he rocks pac and is able to finish him. But I can't see this wearing down stoppage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> I noticed this. I think floyd will keep switching. If floyds winning, I just can't see him taking enough risks to wear him down to a stoppage.
> 
> one punch kos can always happen or he rocks pac and is able to finish him. But I can't see this wearing down stoppage.


yeah I'm of the same mindset.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> How aggressive you think Floyd will be? He said that Manny is better going backwards


did you finish the final presser

This boy emmanuel talking about he wants to have a conversation with FLoyd after the fight to promote god. All them years in politics has improved his public speaking ability lol

Floyd will let it go with his hands earlier than usual in response to emmanuel coming out fired up. Think FLoyd-Rick. Floyd has to damage emmanuel in order to provoke him doing additional lunges and being reckless. emmanuel got the mentality of a brawler. hit me and I'll OPEN UP to hit you back immediately type of mentality. Floyd can utilize preemptive striking to take advantage of emmanuel's limited thinking

so for example
FLoyd lands lead right
emmanuel tries to respond 
Floyd shuts that shit down preemptively with a check hook

He'll make it a point to hurt emmanuel early on to make him easily manageable

Floyd's comment leads me to believe he'll methodically walking emmaneul down behind a jab if it's to happen. emmanuel could be better going backwards than he is forwards, but he totally sucks on the inside and will take 3-4 just to try landing one. Not a good day for emmanuel if FLoyd KEEPS him on the inside along the ropes. At least on the outside emmanuel can do pivots or try to burst in

Remember FLoyd-Rick. Rick had them super fast feet and would continuously cut distance. Floyd used this against him by walking him into shots. Once Rick was broken down enough FLoyd gave him a beating in the 8th round at mid-range and the inside.

Generally the easier someone is to hit, the more offensive FLoyd is. Arturo, Ricky, emmanuel, etc


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> I noticed this. I think floyd will keep switching. If floyds winning, I just can't see him taking enough risks to wear him down to a stoppage.
> 
> one punch kos can always happen or he rocks pac and is able to finish him. But I can't see this wearing down stoppage.


according to FLoyd emmanuel don't go into survival mode

if emmanuel keeps lunging into shot after shot, it's more about him getting himself ko'd than it is Floyd being the cause of it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

People often mention FLoyd's ability to make foos miss-n-pay since its brilliantly flashy and makes him look masterful.

But his preemptive striking is overlooked. He's great at predicting what someone will do and can force fools to 'make' mistakes as 'Wilson' would say.

Given how trigger happy emmanuel naturally is I think preemptive striking will be key in this match. If emmanuel's plan is to outwork Floyd, drawing emmanuel's leads or counters to counter is perfect for controlling his output.

The last time Floyd fought a roach trained guy he focused too much on make them miss-n-pay. This preferred method along with the jab allowed Oscar to get some activity off. I think Floyd learned a lesson and will have a more proactive approach for countering vs emmanuel


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I noticed how everyone clapped for Roy Jonez except for that ****** bitch skip. Has Roy owned Skip in the past, or does skip simply not watch boxing

I also like how Roy spoke over skip to shut his hoe azz up when skip tried to get smart and cut him off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) good points about the preemptive strikes. The right hand, check hook combo would work nicely. And I agree that we'll see Floyd at least try to come forward once behind that jab


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) good points about the preemptive strikes. The right hand, check hook combo would work nicely. And I agree that we'll see Floyd at least try to come forward once behind that jab


One of the major things Roy said was that Floyd could really just nullify Manny with the jab and I said Floyd would be using a world class jab. He is going to work that stick.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


 @Bogotazo aka Mister Need More Lateral Movement From Floyd you gotta watch this movie. Your boxing god JUAN just said Floyd got better footwork in comparison to emmanuel.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @Bogotazo aka Mister Need More Lateral Movement From Floyd you gotta watch this movie. Your boxing god JUAN just said Floyd got better footwork in comparison to emmanuel.


Generally true, more proper. Just less conventional when fighting the lefties.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't sleep. It's damn near 3 in the morning here. lol


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Article by Algieri in the NYPost: http://nypost.com/2015/05/02/chris-algieri-pacquiao-beat-me-but-he-cant-defeat-mayweather/


> *Chris Algieri: Pacquiao beat me, but he canâ€™t defeat Mayweather*
> By Chris AlgieriMay 2, 2015 | 3:56am
> 
> Chris Algieri fought Manny Pacquiao in November 2014, suffering a loss after lasting 12 rounds. The Long Island native offers his thoughts on Saturdayâ€™s big fight. As told to The Postâ€™s George Willis.
> ...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Article by Algieri in the NYPost: http://nypost.com/2015/05/02/chris-algieri-pacquiao-beat-me-but-he-cant-defeat-mayweather/


I wonder what made him say good puncher and not great puncher


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Where's the official prediction thread? Can't remember if I already said 'Pac by career-ending beatdown' already'. . .


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

We should post post-fight opinions now.

Holyfield:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12811003

Hopkins:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:12810864

Atlas:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:12810983


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

coldfire said:


>





coldfire said:


>


:lol:

No surprise these numbnuts had trouble figuring it out.

After the way in which Porter got beat by Brooks, you'd think he'd have figured out boxing generally beats brawling.


----------

